# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  The Tanaka twin brothers

## Perdita

Neighbours is adding to its list of regulars with the introduction of two new TWINS.

The Tanaka brothers may share the same haircut but that's about it - as David and Leo couldn't be more different.


Â©  Channel 5 Eleven
David - played by Sydney actor Takaya Honda - is a medical doctor with a social conscience. So naturally his brother Leo - New Zealand-born actor Tim Kano - is an opportunist in both business and women.

However, they're said to share a strong bond, and Neighbours executive producer Jason Herbison can't wait.

"I've been excited about the Tanaka twins from when we first plotted their story six months ago, and to see them come to life by Takaya and Tim, is very thrilling and I'm delighted to have them join the Neighbours family," he said.

Honda, 28, is best known for his roles in Australian TV series A gURLs wURLd and The Family Law, and said that he felt "privileged to... learn from such prominent and longstanding Australian talent".

Kano, 29, has starred in interactive drama Reservoir Hill, as well as the movie Holding the Man. He added: "I'm loving the role of Leo, who is such a great character to play. Despite the superficial facade, he has a good heart, is fun and cheeky with a genuine love and respect for his brother."

The Tanaka twins debut on Neighbours from September 21.

Digital Spy

----------

binky321 (22-08-2016), Carrieb4 (24-08-2016), Dazzle (22-08-2016), FunkyMonkey (26-09-2016), Pantherboy (22-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (22-08-2016), Vikki (23-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours fans will be introduced to twin brothers David and Leo Tanaka next week- but there's a turbulent time ahead for one of them as he struggles with his sexuality.

David - billed as "a medical doctor with a social conscience" - will feel pressured and confused when it comes to romance, choosing to focus on his career instead.

Takaya Honda, who plays him, said: "David is really struggling to come to terms with his sexuality - he feels a lot of pressure from different people in terms of who or what he should be.

"In reality, he doesn't quite understand who he is or what he is attracted to. He thinks he's meant to fancy girls, but it's never really worked out with them in the past.

"So instead he is focusing on being the best doctor he can be, and leaving the romantic stuff until it all makes sense to him."

However, there is a more mysterious reason for David and Leo's arrival, as they are actually looking for a long-lost family member.

Fans will have to tune in to see who the person in question is, but there is a very turbulent time ahead for the pair...

Tim Kano -  who plays Leo - said: "Initially they've come to care for their great-grandmother, who's in the local hospital. But then there is this other family member - who may or may not be in Erinsborough...

"I can't say more! The brothers have quite an interesting and messed-up past that they are trying to get to the bottom of."

Neighbours will air the Tanuka twins' first scenes on Wednesday, September 21.

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2016), FunkyMonkey (26-09-2016), Pantherboy (15-09-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

Cant wait to see the boys, wonder who the other family member is

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2016), lellygurl (16-09-2016), Perdita (14-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours is introducing new twin brothers Leo and David Tanaka to the regular cast this week - and here's your chance to get to know them a LOT better.

The show has given the new arrivals their very own spinoff webisodes, which see them taking a road trip as they make their way to Erinsborough.

This gives us a first look at their brotherly dynamic before we get to see it in the main show, where a huge storyline is lined up for them.

https://youtu.be/5u8e-LbqoIE
There are plenty of early clues on what to expect from them, too. Leo seems very much like the shameless opportunist and womaniser he's been billed as - just wait to see how he treats his latest love interest Milly!

Doctor David seems to have much more of a conscience, but it's clear that he's less confident and a whole lot more insecure than his charming brother.

Three webisodes have been uploaded, which you can watch right here on this page before all the Tanaka drama kicks off in earnest on the main show.

https://youtu.be/C6M2RKDmu7k
Neighbours announced the casting of Takaya Honda and Tim Kano as David and Leo last month. The twins are heading to Ramsay Street to help solve a family mystery - we're intrigued!

Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison recently commented: "I've been excited about the Tanaka twins from when we first plotted their story six months ago, and to see them come to life by Takaya and Tim, is very thrilling and I'm delighted to have them join the Neighbours family."

https://www.facebook.com/NeighboursO...4539835958351/


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (22-09-2016), FunkyMonkey (26-09-2016), Pantherboy (22-09-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

Good grief - they're terrible actors. 

So, the producers probably thought again: "how can we appear progressive with Neighbours? Let's cast two Asian actors. And one of them can be gay, since our other tokenistic gay, ethnic character has gone. Who gives a hoots whether they can act or not."

----------


## CuriousCase

Good grief - they're terrible actors. 

So, the producers probably thought again: "how can we appear progressive with Neighbours? Let's cast two Asian actors. And one of them can be gay, since our other tokenistic gay, ethnic character has gone. Who gives a hoots whether they can act or not."

----------


## tammyy2j

Are the connected to Paige's doctor friend?

----------


## Dazzle

> Are the connected to Paige's doctor friend?


He's one of the Tanaka brothers.

----------

tammyy2j (29-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> He's one of the Tanaka brothers.


How many is there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaz21

I wouldn't be surprised if they bring in long lost dad at some point.

----------


## lizann

> I wouldn't be surprised if they bring in long lost dad at some point.


 is paul their father

----------


## lizann

> I wouldn't be surprised if they bring in long lost dad at some point.


 is paul their father

----------


## CookieTargaryen

I like them, although their acting isn't fantastic yet.  But they're cute and I like seeing characters of different ethnicity than all the other white people running around Erinsborough.  Real suburbia is diverse, but not Ramsay Street.

----------

Dazzle (30-09-2016)

----------


## Samantham

So Karl mentioned to David that he managed to get the first name of their father and it was, 'Bradley.' Surely, it's not Brad Willis?! How many long lost children can one man have?!

----------

badirene (11-10-2016), Dazzle (07-10-2016), yeschef77 (07-10-2016)

----------


## Aussieguy

Brad gets around

Nothing surer then their Dad turning up in the near future

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> So Karl mentioned to David that he managed to get the first name of their father and it was, 'Bradley.' Surely, it's not Brad Willis?! How many long lost children can one man have?!


I've seen some discussion about this elsewhere and apparently it's not likely Brad's their father because their ages don't fit.  The name Bradley is hopefully just a tease by the producers.

I suppose it could be someone related to Brad who used his name at the hospital for some reason?

----------

Samantham (07-10-2016)

----------


## Samantham

Yes, I suspect it could be linked to Brad, somehow. I can't imagine they'd say his name for no purpose at all. Or, they could well be teasing us as you say!

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> So Karl mentioned to David that he managed to get the first name of their father and it was, 'Bradley.' Surely, it's not Brad Willis?! How many long lost children can one man have?!


 when did willis family move to ramsay street?

----------


## lizann

> So Karl mentioned to David that he managed to get the first name of their father and it was, 'Bradley.' Surely, it's not Brad Willis?! How many long lost children can one man have?!


 when did willis family move to ramsay street?

----------


## Samantham

According to Wikipedia, it was 1989 and Brad was the first member of the Willis family to be introduced.

----------


## lellygurl

Bradley could be the surname of the dad?

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

did they know elly previously, leo and her close

----------


## kaz21

I thought they seemed to befriendly, very quickly.

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Are Neighbours' Tanaka brothers about to be hit with the sad loss of a family member?

These brand new spoiler pictures show doctor David (Takaya Honda) at his great-grandmother's bedside, just as her health takes another tragic turn for the worse.

While Neighbours aren't giving away too many storyline details on this one, David and his gran Kazuko appear to be having a very serious conversation in this crucial moment.

All of a sudden, though, Kazuko's pain becomes too much to bear and an emergency team rush in to help her as a distraught David watches on.

David Tanaka talks to his grandmother at the hospital in Neighbours
  CHANNEL 5

David Tanaka talks to his grandmother at the hospital in Neighbours
  CHANNEL 5
Kazuko was previously cagey when David asked her to help with the search for his father, claiming that she was tired and couldn't remember much.

But could her final words to David offer any last-minute clues?

While David is focused on the ongoing family mystery, his opportunistic brother Leo (Tim Kano) has romance on his mind as he gets close to Amy Williams in the hot tub.

The pair finally seem to be getting together when they share a passionate kiss, but they're interrupted when Elly Conway arrives on the scene.

Will this ruin the moment?

Leo Tanaka makes his move on Amy Williams in Neighbours
  CHANNEL 5

Leo Tanaka makes his move on Amy Williams in Neighbours
  CHANNEL 5


Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 23 and Thursday, November 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (15-11-2016), Dazzle (14-11-2016), Pantherboy (14-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Fans have the Aussie soap been left wondering whether David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan will finally get together after the show's latest promo teaser.
Neighbours has some big episodes lined up for David next week as he realises that it's time to start being honest - which includes ending the ongoing deception over Paige Smith's baby.
David (Takaya Honda) has agreed to help Paige by posing as the father of her unborn child, but viewers have seen that he's already struggling with all of the lies and deceit that comes with it.
As revealed previously, next week's episodes see Paige release David from the big commitment that he's made by agreeing that he can stop the pretence.
This means having to come clean with Paige's parents Brad and Lauren, which is sure to leave them asking even more awkward questions.
However, new preview footage shown at the end of Friday's Neighbours episode (February 17) - showed that David may also be ready to be honest about his feelings for other men.
Next week's episodes see him speak openly to Father Jack Callahan about his sexuality, as well as receiving kind encouragement from Paige.
When David heads over to the Brennan house and is greeted by a shirtless Aaron, could this be the start of something? Or isn't it the right time for a romance just yet?
We won't have long to wait before we find out...

----------

badirene (20-02-2017), Dazzle (23-02-2017), MellBee (19-02-2017), Pantherboy (18-02-2017), pyrocanthus (18-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Warning: This article contains spoilers from Thursday's Neighbours episode, which has now aired in Australia but doesn't air in the UK until 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Neighbours has thrown a brand new curveball at fans by revealing that Bradley Satchwell definitely isn't the father of the Tanaka twins.

Homeless guy Bradley has always been the main suspect in David and Leo's paternity mystery - especially after his weird behaviour last time they came face-to-face.

Of course, things in Neighbours are rarely that simple and Thursday's episode - which has already aired on Channel 11 in Australia - saw Leo step up the search for answers by trying to track down Bradley again.

As it turned out, finding Bradley was the easy part, but keeping him around was another matter altogether. Leo had to bribe him to come along to the hospital to see David and have a medical check-up, but shifty Bradley was only interested in the cash and couldn't wait to get away.

Proving too smart for the Tanakas yet again, Bradley quickly did a runner with the cash before offering up any answers, leaving poor Leo crushed. Fortunately, David was on hand to put him out of his misery.

When Leo vowed to find Bradley again, David told him: "There's no point. I got Bradley's blood test back. He's O-negative.

"Mum's O-negative and we're A-positive. There's no way Bradley Satchwell can be our father."

Well, that clears that one up - but if Bradley isn't the father, who is?

It seems we're back at square one again, but fear not as there's plenty more to come from this storyline over the next few weeks.

Tomorrow's episode sees Leo put on a bravado following the revelation about Bradley, but Amy Williams sees through it and quickly realises that he's more affected than he's letting on.

When Amy reaches out to Leo and gets a rare glimpse into his vulnerable side, could this mean a relationship between the pair stands a chance?

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (23-02-2017)

----------


## Mirjam

> Warning: This article contains spoilers from Thursday's Neighbours episode, which has now aired in Australia but doesn't air in the UK until 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.
> 
> Neighbours has thrown a brand new curveball at fans by revealing that Bradley Satchwell definitely isn't the father of the Tanaka twins.
> 
> Homeless guy Bradley has always been the main suspect in David and Leo's paternity mystery - especially after his weird behaviour last time they came face-to-face.
> 
> Of course, things in Neighbours are rarely that simple and Thursday's episode - which has already aired on Channel 11 in Australia - saw Leo step up the search for answers by trying to track down Bradley again.
> 
> As it turned out, finding Bradley was the easy part, but keeping him around was another matter altogether. Leo had to bribe him to come along to the hospital to see David and have a medical check-up, but shifty Bradley was only interested in the cash and couldn't wait to get away.
> ...


I know that Dr Clive is coming back, isn't he supposed to be the twins dad?

----------

kaz21 (24-02-2017)

----------


## omegatango

The latest article over on DigitalSpy is suggesting that not Paul Robinson but Scott Robinson could be David and Leo's Father!
The funny thing is they use a picture of Jason Donovan for Scott when it was Darius Perkins who played Scott during that time.

A link to the article:
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...tanaka-father/

----------

badirene (20-03-2017), Pantherboy (20-03-2017), Perdita (20-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours reveals the truth about the Tanaka twins' father next week and it looks like all hell is going to break loose.

Viewers have been kept guessing over the identity of David and Leo's dad ever since they arrived in Erinsborough last September, but the mystery is finally about to be solved after more than six months of waiting.

Last week, we revealed how Jason Donovan's iconic character Scott Robinson will become the prime suspect after David does some detective work with help from Aaron Brennan.

After looking through an Erinsborough High yearbook, the pair discover that David and Leo's mother Kim was romantically involved with Scott in 1985.

Aaron Brennan and David Tanaka make a shock discovery about Scott Robinson in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
When David confronts Kim with his findings, she still stubbornly refuses to reveal anything â but she does suddenly seem pretty alarmed when she hears that Leo and Amy Williams have headed off on a romantic getaway together.

Just moments after giving the tip-off, David spots Kim and Paul rushing off to track down Leo and Amy, seemingly desperate to make sure that nothing happens between them.

Watching on from afar, David and Aaron guess that their Scott Robinson theory must be true as Paul and Kim wouldn't want two cousins to sleep together.

Amy Williams and Leo Tanaka have their holiday interrupted by Paul Robinson and Kim Tanaka in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Later, Leo and Amy's getaway is interrupted by the arrival of Paul and Kim, who have a life-changing shock for them.

Does this mean that Scott really is the twins' father? And did anything happen between Leo and Amy before their holiday was unexpectedly gatecrashed?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (27-03-2017), Kimby0308 (29-03-2017), MellBee (27-03-2017), Pantherboy (27-03-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'm really not sure who the father is now.  I wondered the other day if it was older Mr. Tanaka again!

----------


## kaz21

I still think Paul and Scott's the red herring.

----------


## lizann

stupid backtracking if scott is the dad i think jim

----------

kaz21 (01-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-father-twist/

*Neighbours star Takaya Honda reacts to David and Leo's father twist: "It's a huge honour"

Paul's the daddy, but now what?
*
Neighbours exploded one of its longest-running secrets today (April 4) as Paul Robinson was revealed as David and Leo Tanaka's father.

Viewers have been kept guessing over the identity of David and Leo's dad ever since they arrived in Erinsborough last September, but the mystery has now finally been solved after six months of waiting.

Although it was looking like Jason Donovan's iconic character Scott Robinson was the prime suspect, Paul was forced to reveal the shocking truth that he was the twins' dad just as Leo was preparing to take his romance with his half-sister Amy further.


With the truth out, *Digital Spy* recently caught up with Takaya Honda â who plays David â to find out what's next for his character after the big reveal.

*How do you feel about Paul Robinson being the dad?*

"It's an interesting one. For David, he has been longing for a father for so long and is super excited to establish that relationship. There is a whole range of emotions that he goes through. He's happy that he knows who their dad is because it means they can start exploring that and hopefully Paul wants a relationship with them. But it's also a huge shock because Amy is now their half-sister and it's awkward. That relationship between Amy and Leo â and how they explore that â is great and the writers did a really good job in exploring that and what the reality of that kind of situation would be."

*What will David do with the revelation moving forward?*

"For David, the next steps are finding out how and why this all came about â and whether he can adopt a family unit from that. Will he get the dad he's always wanted? He's nervous because Paul is this conservative businessman, so there is a question of how that will impact on the choices David makes and whether Paul will accept him. Ultimately, that's all David has ever wanted â acceptance â and he has always pushed so hard to be the perfect version of who he can be to please this idea of the father figure he's had in his head. It's exciting, but it's also odd. Hopefully, it turns out for the best, though, and David gets what he wants from that father figure."

*Is David going to start treating Paul as a father after this?*

"That's the big question once the reveal happens: what does this mean and what steps will be taken after? Will Paul react positively and does he even want more kids? That is where the story will go beyond the revelation. Now that we have this information, it's a case of what now? That is what will play on David, Leo and Amy â and Paul â moving forward. They need to work out what it means for them and what they want from each other. For David, he has wanted a father his whole life and Paul is such a loyal person â so I don't think he is going to reject them."

* How will Leo and David's reactions differ?* 

"David is welcoming to news of knowing who it is and he has a strong reaction to his mother for not giving them that information and keeping it to herself. He presses hard to find out why. But David and Leo are different people and they want different things so we are going to tackle that next. "

* Were you told the truth from the start or brought in on the secret later on?*

"In our audition, we had a scene with Paul and Stefan [Dennis, who plays him] did leak the information to us during that process. That meant we were pretty aware from the outset that that was the probably storyline, but we didn't know any definite details and I'm always aware that these things can always change. So yes, we were aware that was where they were planning to head with it, but trying not to be aware at the same time."

*Was it hard to keep it all a secret?*

"Yes and no. I was always worried about making a slip-up or giving something away that I wasn't meant to. It's also a case of hoping that the people who have been trusted with spoilers don't give it away either. It hasn't been that hard though as it's easier just not to talk about it. It's been exciting to see it all unfold and we wanted the fans to be guessing all along, right up until that last moment. The scripts have been great at keeping the guessing game going."

*This story goes all the way back to 1985, so did you have to brush up on Neighbours history to understand it all?*

"Yes, we had chats with the script departments about how it all connects and whose parents and grandparents are connected. We learned about all the different relationships and how Paul factors into all of that. There has been a lot of care taken to give a reality to how this whole thing came about. There has been a lot of thought in terms of history and trying to stay true to everything. We wanted to make sure that it didn't come across as just a random thing that was thrown together. We thought a lot about it."

*What does it feel like to be part of such a strong dynasty in the Robinsons?*

"Well our family hierarchy is so strange anyway, and then the Paul one is insane given the amount of kids and siblings he has. It is awesome though, and a really great thing to be a part of. Neighbours has such a history to it and you feel like every turn you take, you are stepping into something that has such a great history. It is a huge privilege to be brought into that world and that family, because of that history and how much care the fans have for these families. It's an honour to come into such a long-standing family in Erinsborough."

*Will David start being true to himself and his sexuality? And will Paul be supportive in terms of having a gay son?*

"Paul's reaction is going to determine this. He has shied away from it and what his great-grandmother said to him has really shaken him. Ultimately, that father figure is the one who really symbolises that acceptance and that's what David goes to test with Paul. He wants to know if Paul will accept him for who he is. He has longed for a father for so long, so he needs to know if this is something else he will have to keep hiding. He doesn't want to lose the chance of having a relationship with Paul, but he has had to hide his sexuality for so long. Therefore he would choose having a father over being open about it. Paul will be a trigger either way in the upcoming stuff and it adds an interesting dimension to David's story with Paul. How Paul treats David will be a big factor."

*Would you like to see David and Aaron get together?*

"I think so. Matt is a lot of fun to work with and we have a great time together on set. We are both actors who work hard to make the scenes as good as we can and the relationship as strong as we can. On a personal level, I'd love to see them together just so I can work with Matty more. There is a great trust between the two of us and a great work ethic and that's always good to work with."

*Have you seen much fan support for David and Aaron?*

"Yes #Daaron is a good one and people seem to like the thing between them. The storyline keeps growing and changing and it's all been well justified. As soaps go, the relationships that people want are always back and forth. But everything that's happened with Aaron and David has been justified and there is a reality to it, which I quite like."

*Will we see more of Leo and David's mother Kim?* 

"Yes, at least for a little while. We have a bit more of Kim coming and she is such an important figure in this entire storyline â a lot of the answers have to come from her. David wants to know why she has kept Paul hidden from them for all this time and she is the only person who can answer that. There is a fair bit of Kim stuff to come."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5*


Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (05-04-2017), Ruffed_lemur (05-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' David Tanaka is rejected by Aaron Brennan as a kiss goes wrong

Could this mean they WON'T get together?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...aaron-brennan/

David Tanaka chooses the wrong moment to make his move on Aaron Brennan in Neighbours next week.

Chemistry has been building between the pair for ages now and fans recently saw David (Takaya Honda) take a life-changing step by telling his brother Leo that he's gay.

Now ready to start being true to himself, David continues to spend time with Aaron (Matt Wilson) over the next fortnight as their friendship grows.


The duo initially find themselves united in worry for Amy Williams, who's spiralling out of control after discovering that the Tanakas are her half-brothers and that she can't have a romance with Leo.

When Amy harshly rejects Aaron's attempts to help her out, he's grateful when David steps up to the plate instead by speaking to his new half-sister and urging her to see a counsellor.

After David assures Aaron that he's tried his best to get Amy back on the right track, they bond further over Anzac Day â Australia and New Zealand's national day of remembrance for all those who served and died in wars and conflicts.

It's a heartwarming moment for the pair as they talk about the day and what it means to them, but David spoils it by suddenly leaning in for a kiss.

With Aaron feeling that it's completely the wrong time, he quickly pushes David away â leaving him completely devastated. Could this thwart their chances of starting a relationship?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (17-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

_Digital Spy_ article on Tim Kano (Leo) filming in London:

*
Neighbours lines up another London storyline as Tim Kano is caught filming top-secret scenes

What brings him to the UK?
*

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/08/...o-tanaka-1.png

It looks like Neighbours is lining up another London storyline after Tim Kano was caught filming a top-secret storyline in the capital today (October 4).

Tim â who plays Ramsay Street's Leo Tanaka â has been spotted shooting scenes for the Aussie soap in the UK, although it's not clear if any other cast members are involved as well.

A fan on Twitter has been posting updates of the intriguing shoot, with it looking like Leo is having a meeting with someone near Tower Bridge.

https://twitter.com/D_ocallaghan77/s...021632/photo/1

Digital Spy has reached out for comment on the mystery storyline, but Channel 5 is declining to comment at the moment.

Whatever is going on, Tim has been spending time with his co-stars Mavournee Hazel and Olympia Valance â who have also temporarily swapped sunny Australia for colder climates in the UK.

https://twitter.com/D_ocallaghan77/s...471489/photo/1

Mavournee and Olympia â who play Piper and Paige respectively â are currently in London doing publicity, but it remains to be seen whether they are involved in the exciting story too.

Neighbours fans were treated to some special London scenes earlier this year, as Toadie Rebecchi headed to the capital to search for con artist Andrea, who he believed was his back-from-the-dead wife Dee Bliss.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZzIFC-jbAQ/

The episodes marked the Aussie soap's return to London for the first time in 10 years, and featured a number of familiar locations including Buckingham Palace, the Houses of Parliament, Trafalgar Square, Piccadilly Circus and the London Eye.

Prior to that, Neighbours last filmed in London in 2007, when Karl and Susan renewed their wedding vows in a heartwarming ceremony on the Thames.

Neighbours airs the London scenes between Monday, March 20 and Friday March 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.



..and this is the (long) interview that _huffingtonpost.co.uk_ had with Olympia Valance (Paige) & Mavournee Hazel (Piper), while they are in the UK, for anyone interested.

*âNeighboursâ Spoilers: Terese And Garyâs Wedding Teased By Stars Olympia Valance And Mavournee Hazel*

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entr...b04b9f920652aa

----------

MellBee (05-10-2017), Ruffed_lemur (06-10-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

RadioTimes article - Sheree Murphy (Dakota) filming with Tim Kano (Leo) in London:


*Neighbours: Sheree Murphy returns in top-secret London scenes

The ex-Emmerdale star reprises the role of Dakota Davies, but what's she doing with Leo Tanaka?
*

http://media.immediate.co.uk/volatil...resize=576,383

Sheree Murphy is returning to Neighbours as the mischievous Dakota Davies, and is already filming her comeback scenes on location in London.

The ex-Emmerdale actress played the guest role of devious Dakota back in 2014, when she locked horns with Paul Robinson and Mark Brennan, and bosses have announced she will be causing chaos for another Ramsay Street regular in the shape of Leo Tanaka.

http://media.immediate.co.uk/volatil...resize=576,383

Spotted shooting scenes in London this week, Murphy and Tim Kano, aka Leo, are said to be filming a top-secret storyline to be aired early in 2018 that sees Dakota make a surprise return to our screens â but how is Leo involved, seeing as he wasnât around in Erinsborough when we first met Ms Davies? Could his dad Paul Robinson somehow provide the link?

http://media.immediate.co.uk/volatil...resize=576,383

Speaking of her return, a delighted Murphy said today: âI am so excited to be joining the cast of Neighbours once again! Itâs even more special that itâs on British soil. Dakota is such a fun, sassy character to play and I am interested to see what she is up to three years on.â

Murphyâs most famous role was as ill-fated Tricia Dingle in Emmerdale, who she played from 1998 until the character was spectacularly killed off in a village hurricane in 2004.

The actress originally came into Neighboursâ orbit when her Australian professional footballer husband Harry Kewell signed with Melbourne Victory which saw her and her family relocate down under for a while.

The last time Neighbours came to film in the UK was in January for Toadie Rebecchiâs pursuit of Andrea Somers, the fraudster posing as his dead wife Dee. Neighbours has already teased further twists in that blockbuster storyline for later this year â could Leo and Dakotaâs plot be connected to Dee/Andreaâs return?

Neighbours continues weekdays on Channel 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm.


..and the digital spy article:

*Neighbours is bringing back Sheree Murphy's character Dakota for top secret London storyline

But what's going on between her and Leo?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...london-scenes/

----------

lyndapym (06-10-2017), MellBee (08-10-2017), Ruffed_lemur (06-10-2017), TaintedLove (11-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours lines up a horror accident for Leo Tanaka as Rafael's revenge hots up

Neighbours' Leo Tanaka finds himself caught in the crossfire of Rafael Humphreys's vendetta against Paul Robinson next week.

Leo (Tim Kano) is unlucky enough to be in the wrong place at the wrong time after Rafael teams up with Sue Parker and her son Jayden to discredit Paul once and for all.

Viewers recently saw Rafael (Ryan Thomas) reveal the tragic reasons behind his desire for revenge against Paul â telling Mishti Sharma that he blames the local bad boy for the death of his mother.

Next week, Rafael realises that Sue also has a big problem with Paul and they decide to join forces to bring him down.



With Rafael, Sue and Jayden all on board with the masterplan, they agree to cause an accident at the Robinson Heights building site.

Although they don't intend for anyone to get hurt, the trio all agree that an unfortunate incident at the site will be enough to jeopardise Paul's latest project and destroy his reputation.

Rafael also reckons that his scheme is for the greater good â believing that the development is already dangerous due to Paul cutting corners.

At the eleventh hour, Rafael is forced to deal with an unexpected revelation when he discovers that Jayden is to blame for a number of recent minor accidents at the site, rather than Paul.



Feeling remorseful, Rafael decides that his arrangement with Sue needs to be called off, but it's already far too late as the trap gets sprung and Leo ends up badly hurt.

As Leo gets trapped under a concrete slab, how severe will his injuries be? Is it only a matter of time before Rafael's involvement gets exposed?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (05-03-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

That concrete slab must weigh several tons - in reality no one would survive that. But being Neighbours Leo will come away with bruises and a couple of cracked ribs

----------

badirene (06-03-2018), kaz21 (06-03-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up a surprise new love interest for Leo Tanaka.

He's not going to be with Mishti for much longer.*

Neighbours producers apparently have big plans for Leo Tanaka (Tim Kano), as he's set to dive into a new relationship.

Businessman Leo is currently dating Mishti Sharma (Scarlet Vas) but sadly their relationship will end following their heartbreak over Mishti's recent miscarriage.

But Leo won't be single for long, as he's going to get together with newcomer Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly).

The Daily Star Sunday reports that Chloe will initially be nervous about having a fling with her boss, but she soon finds that she just can't resist his charms.

And it sounds like the attraction will be a two-way street, as Neighbours bosses have said that Leo will love spending time with Chloe.

"Chloe is just what Leo needs after everything that's happened with Mishti," they said. "She's fun and super sexy. Leo won't be able to get enough of her."

Leo and Chloe are due to get it on later this month.

Leo will definitely be in need of some fun, as he recently suffered a horrific accident when he was trapped under a concrete slab after being caught up in Rafael Humphreys (Ryan Thomas)'s vendetta against Leo's father, Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis).

Things aren't getting any easier for him either, as he's about to be blackmailed by Mishti's friend Monique...

*Neighbours airs every weekday at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5*

----------

badirene (16-04-2018), MellBee (16-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Tim Kano reveals new gossip on Leo and Chloe's passionate fling.

"There's a chance it could get more serious."*

_Neighbours_ kicks off a passionate new romance storyline for Leo Tanaka this week as newcomer Chloe Brennan seduces him in his office.

Leo is keen for some no-strings fun after breaking up with Mishti Sharma (Scarlet Vas), so the sudden interest of his Lassiter's assistant seems like exactly what he needs right now. But is Leo playing with fire?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Tim Kano, who plays Leo, to hear more about the storyline.

*Are you excited about Leo being paired up with Chloe?*

"Yeah, absolutely. As an actor, I've absolutely loved it. It's been a really fun and playful dynamic that Leo has with Chloe. It's also a great distraction and rebound after Mishti broke up with him.

"I think this is a really nice, light and fun storyline for Leo to have after such a dark, heavy time with Mishti and everything that happened with the baby.

"But I also think this will remind everyone that Leo does have those sides of Paul Robinson in him, where he's just out to have fun."

*Will it remain quite a casual relationship, or could Leo develop some serious feelings for Chloe?*

"I think there's a chance it could get more serious. Chloe has got a great business mind and she has great initiative. She's a go-getter. Leo's relationships in the past â and definitely back in Sydney when he ran nightclubs â were quite vacuous and vapid. It was quite a superficial existence with those girls.

"Now Leo has this beautiful woman coming in to woo him, I think he definitely would develop quite strong and genuine feelings for her. At the moment it's just a bit of fun and it's the excitement of almost being caught, but who knows? It'll be interesting to see what happens.

*Could dating his assistant turn out to be quite a messy situation for Leo?*

"Yeah, absolutely. I think a lot of that will play into the storyline. All of these exciting things have to come to an end â and they usually crash and burn when that happens.

"Lassiter's does have a policy where you definitely can't be seeing other employees. In the past, different characters like Terese and Gary have had problems with seeing each other within the business. So I think it's destined for failure, but that's what makes it so exciting. The possibility of getting caught creates a thrill.

"Inevitably, there'll have to be a resolution or they're going to get caught. But for the moment, they're just seeing how it plays out and where it takes them.

*As an actor, were you sad when Leo and Mishti broke up?*

"It was really sad, because they were actually just finally starting to build some trust. As in any relationship, you do really need to work hard. Especially with a past like Leo's and Mishti's interesting past as a cop too.

"I think Mishti has a lot she needs to deal with and Leo does too, in terms of his moral compass and his values in family and business. There are questions like: 'Who does Leo have to step over to get what he wants?' Mishti would not have been a part of anything dodgy like that."

*Could they get back together at some point?*

"Mishti really brought out a different side to Leo that you never otherwise would have seen. He never would have expected to be seeing a police officer, with his dodgy past. It was really nice that Mishti gave him a chance to show everyone the more vulnerable layers that he has lying underneath.

"So it was a really integral moment and I think it'd be great in the future to see them back together, maybe once they've both worked through their issues and have really found their feet. But for the time being, I think it'd be great for Leo to have some freedom â to play around and have some fun."

*How did you and Scarlet Vas, who plays Mishti, feel about exploring the baby loss storyline?*

"It was a very, very deep and quite dark storyline. It all happened so quickly, and it was really difficult for them to find out that they'd lost a baby so early on in their relationship. I think it really threw them.

"When Leo thought he was going to be a father, his reaction was: 'Hey, I've got a duty now'. Normally, he'd be like: 'No way. Not now. I need my career. I want success'. But I think it really introduced him to the idea that it could be nice to have a child, to bring someone into this world and share that with someone.

"For Mishti, it may have done almost the opposite, where she was really scared by it and it made her go back into her shell a little bit. So it was a really interesting plotline. Quite sad to play, but also really interesting in terms of the outcome and where it drove the story afterwards."

*What kind of relationship do you have with your on-screen brother Takaya Honda (David) behind the scenes?*

"Takaya's great. He's really funny. We've both moved to Melbourne, so we often hang out outside of work. Takaya is a really lovely guy and we have heaps of fun together. We always complain and wish we had more scenes together, because we started off having so many. We had such a great dynamic, and it feels so fun and natural.

"But lately, our plotlines and parts in the show have been so segregated. We love it when we finally get a scene together. We love it because we have fun with it and play around with it.

"In real life, our birthdays are only three days apart. We're both half-Japanese and we've grown up in similar cultures and similar family homes."

*When you guys joined, it took a long time before Neighbours fans found out that the Tanaka brothers were Paul's sons. Were you in on the secret all along?*

"These days, we're told the upcoming plotlines. No matter how mysterious or secretive they want to be, the cast and the crew will still know what's coming up. But with that storyline, hardly anyone knew on set. So everyone did take it as quite a shock!

"Takaya and I sort of knew. We had an inkling and little hints were dropped here and there. I think it was really nice that they did keep it under wraps for a while, because it did keep us guessing. It was a really interesting, cool twist to have in the plotline. To have the storyline of Leo and Amy growing closer while not realising they were related was also really juicy to play out."

*Australian TV shows have often been criticised in the past for lack of cultural diversity. Have you ever experienced that or found it difficult to get roles?*

"That's a really interesting one. In New Zealand, it's so different from Australia. I'm Kiwi myself, so I spend a lot of time there and working there. On New Zealand's shows and soaps, there's someone from every cultural minority and every ethnicity. It's not questioned and it's not even made an issue. It's just always been that way, so in terms of that, New Zealand was fantastic.

"Coming to Australia, it's been interesting and I do talk to other actors who have had hurdles and road blocks. You end up going for supplementary roles or supporting roles. That's why Neighbours is so fantastic. It does incorporate an equal representation of society in Australia and doesn't make such a big deal of it. It's normal and it's not made to tick boxes.

"It hasn't really affected me too much in the past and I'm hoping it's only going to get better. Hopefully it'll all just go on without being noticed and it won't be questioned. So I'm really looking forward to the world and the media and entertainment industry taking that angle. It's an exciting time."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (02-05-2018), Ruffed_lemur (02-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up a gay wedding storyline as David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan get engaged.

A trip to the beach takes a romantic turn.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ennan-engaged/

Neighbours airs the scenes that 'Daaron' fans have been waiting for next week, as David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan finally get engaged.

The pair officially become husbands-to-be when a romantic trip to the beach takes a surprising turn.

When the popular couple organise their impromptu afternoon at the seaside, Aaron (Matt Wilson) decides that this is his perfect chance to propose.

Although Aaron's plan to pop the question goes slightly awry, the biggest surprise comes when David reveals that he was planning to propose too.

The heartwarming moment becomes a double proposal â and acceptance â paving the way for Neighbours' first ever gay wedding.

Of course, in true 'Daaron' style, it's not all plain sailing. When they get back to Ramsay Street and share the happy news, Aaron's brother Mark inadvertently causes trouble by innocently asking when the wedding will be.

Although Aaron wants the ceremony to happen ASAP, it turns out that David would much rather take his time.

As Aaron tries to hide his disappointment, can the happy couple find a way to get on the same page?

Takaya Honda, who plays David, told Digital Spy in March that he was hoping for a gay wedding storyline on the show.

Speaking to us at the time, Takaya explained: "Whether that's a David and Aaron wedding, or whether it's somebody else, I'm really hoping Neighbours gets the opportunity.

"Neighbours have worked really hard to ensure they reflect the wider community so I think it's a really important step. Hopefully we get to do it soon!"

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, May 18 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (07-05-2018), MellBee (07-05-2018), tammyy2j (08-05-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

This proposal seems too quick after all that trouble between David and Aaron.

----------

kaz21 (07-05-2018), Pantherboy (08-05-2018), tammyy2j (08-05-2018)

----------


## kaz21

> This proposal seems too quick after all that trouble between David and Aaron.


Almost like papering cracks.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (08-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours love triangle hints as Leo Tanaka's feelings for Terese Willis grow
What would Paul say?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...terese-willis/

Neighbours fans will see a possible romantic chemistry between Leo Tanaka and Terese Willis next week.

Leo (Tim Kano) can feel his attraction to Terese growing when his dad Paul Robinson tasks him with keeping her occupied for the day.

Viewers have recently seen Leo trying to help Paul with his ambition to win back Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) once and for all, but it seems that he's secretly developing his own feelings for her.

Next week, the storyline comes to a head when Paul (Stefan Dennis) asks Leo to keep Terese busy while he prepares a romantic surprise for her birthday.

Leo concocts a reason to drag Terese into the city to look at some street art and, although she isn't too interested at first, they end up enjoying each other's company during their time together.

Leo and Terese strike up an unexpected bond as they reflect on their respective youths, but the day takes an alarming turn when Terese stumbles in her high heels and twists her ankle.

Rushing to the rescue, Leo supports Terese and his close proximity towards her only fuels his feelings.

Leo feels deflated when the charged moment disappears upon their return to Lassiters, where Terese clearly has Paul on her mind again.

Terese is delighted when Paul reveals his birthday surprise â a romantic date for the two of them. Clearly touched, Terese starts to rethink her feelings towards Paul when he speaks movingly about a beautiful future together.

Unfortunately for Paul's ambitions, there's even more trouble to come when Terese's daughter Piper gets hold of Leo's computer and reads a message thread.

Through her snooping, Piper learns that Leo and Paul have strategised this entire matchmaking process â treating Terese like a conquest and the wooing like a game.

Piper races home to inform her mum that Paul hasn't changed at all, but what will Terese think about him and Leo after what she's heard?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, August 2 and Friday, August 3 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*



...and radiotimes.com article

*Neighbours: Leo and Terese heading for shock affair?
Paul and his son are both in love with the same woman!*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2018...-shock-affair/

----------

Aussieguy (23-07-2018), badirene (30-07-2018), MellBee (23-07-2018), Ruffed_lemur (23-07-2018), Splashy (23-07-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours' Leo Tanaka confesses his feelings for Terese Willis
How will she react?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...is-confession/

Neighbours businessman Leo Tanaka will finally come clean about his feelings for Terese Willis next week.

Leo (Tim Kano) has fallen hard for Terese, but is very reluctant to pursue anything with her because he knows that his dad Paul Robinson will be jealous and heartbroken.

These brand new spoiler pictures show Leo having another fantasy about Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) as he daydreams about kissing her at the hotel.

In Leo's imagination, Terese reciprocates his feelings and succumbs to his advances â but the dream turns into a nightmare when Paul (Stefan Dennis) walks in on them.

Snapping straight back into reality, Leo is left more convinced than ever that it's not a good idea to tell Terese how he really feels.

Unfortunately, the situation is later taken out of Leo's hands when Terese realises that she's the object of someone's affections.

On the wrong track, Terese wonders whether her stepson Ned has feelings for her and confronts him in a highly embarrassing conversation.

Realising he can't put Ned in the firing line, Leo confesses that he's the one with feelings, rather than Ned. How will Terese react to the truth and will Paul find out?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, August 10 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5*

----------

badirene (30-07-2018), MellBee (31-07-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' David Tanaka accused of painkiller addiction after covering for Aaron Brennan
Xanthe jumps to conclusions in an upcoming storyline.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...n-painkillers/

Neighbours teen Xanthe Canning accuses David Tanaka of having a painkiller addiction next week.

Xanthe (Lilly Van Der Meer) gets the wrong end of the stick when David's attempts to cover for his husband Aaron Brennan arouse suspicion.

Scenes airing later this week see Aaron (Matt Wilson) hit rock bottom by stealing painkillers from Xanthe's bag when she pays a visit to The Shed.

Although Aaron doesn't end up taking the pills, he later breaks down in front of David (Takaya Honda) and admits that he's become addicted since suffering his recent back injury.

Next week, Xanthe is baffled to realise that her painkillers are gone and asks David for another prescription.

Much to Xanthe's surprise, David suddenly reveals that he has her pills â claiming that they fell out when she was at The Shed and he forgot to mention it.

Later on, David desperately tries to distract Xanthe by offering to help with her biology study, but she can't help noticing how rattled he is.

Xanthe also spots another damning clue when she finds an unused prescription that David filled out for painkillers. This was written out when he'd briefly considered supplying Aaron with more pills to wean him off slowly.

Weighing up the various alarming evidence, Xanthe confronts David and asks whether he has an addiction to painkillers. How will David respond?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, September 28 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (17-09-2018), Ruffed_lemur (17-09-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Leo Tanaka fears for his life as new character Delaney Renshaw arrives
Will he be blackmailed into a romance?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...laney-renshaw/

Neighbours fans will see Leo Tanaka's past come back to haunt him next week as a troublesome new character arrives.

Leo (Tim Kano) confides in Terese, Ned and Piper Willis about how he's been receiving messages from Delaney Renshaw, daughter of the notorious Renshaw crime family.

Delaney's father and uncle are due for possible release at an upcoming parole hearing, which isn't good news for Leo since he was the one who shopped them in for money laundering through Sydney clubs.

The Renshaws were previously behind an attack on Leo's associate Mannix Foster, who was stabbed after being wrongly pinpointed as the snitch. Mannix later mysteriously disappeared after a run-in with Paul Robinson, who jumped in to protect his son.

The good news for Leo is that the Renshaws still don't know he grassed them up, but that could all change when Delaney arrives in town for a catch-up.

Delaney is keen to embark on a romance with Leo now that she's an adult, as they once shared a strong connection back in Sydney.

Leo tries to let Delaney down gently by explaining that he has a girlfriend, but she refuses to take no for an answer and threatens to expose his betrayal to her family unless he plays ball.

Feeling backed into a corner, what will Leo do next?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, December 21 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Who are the Renshaws and Mannix in Neighbours? 6 things you need to know about Paul and Leo's new story
Confused? Let us help.*

We tipped Neighbours' Renshaw family storyline as one of the loose ends that the show needed to tie up earlier this year, and as 2018 draws to a close, they may be doing just that.

As UK viewers celebrate our first proper Christmas with the Ramsay Street residents, itâs anything but a merry one for Paul and Leo when a new face drops a massive bombshell for the pair. 

So, who are the shady Renshaw dynasty? And who the hell was Mannix? Let us help bring you up to speed and speculate on whatâs ahead for Paul and Leo...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nshaws-mannix/

----------

MellBee (19-12-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Leo Tanaka is targeted by a sinister gunman in first look at siege storyline
Is Delaney to blame?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...renshaw-siege/

Neighbours has revealed a first look at the shock siege storyline ahead on Ramsay Street.

Dramatic spoiler pictures show the moment that dangerous new character Ivan Renshaw (Michael Shanahan) storms into The Waterhole with a gun and threatens to fire.

Ivan is the uncle of troublesome Delaney Renshaw (Ella Newton), who made her first appearance on the Aussie soap just before Christmas.

Delaney has spent the past few weeks trying to blackmail Leo Tanaka (Tim Kano) into having a relationship with her, threatening to set her gangster family members on him if he doesn't cooperate.

Leo was responsible for sending Delaney's uncle Ivan and dad Raymond to prison when he acted as a police informant before moving to Erinsborough.

Delaney is using this knowledge against Leo, but as seen in these new spoiler pictures, he'll soon grow tired of her demands and push her away next week.

Not long afterwards, Ivan is making his presence felt in Erinsborough as he interrupts an event at The Waterhole and points a gun at Leo.

As show bosses are keeping the main storyline details under wraps for now, fans will have to stay tuned to find out whether Delaney is responsible for Ivan's arrival and who's most in danger as the stakes get higher.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, January 11 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (01-01-2019), MellBee (31-12-2018), Ruffed_lemur (31-12-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up a major new twist in Mannix Foster's death storyline
Delaney has another bombshell to drop next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ruth-revealed/

Neighbours has revealed the truth about Mannix Foster â he's not dead after all.

Paul Robinson's life was turned upside-down at Christmas when devious Delaney Renshaw told him that Mannix died as a result of his revenge in 2017.

Although Paul (Stefan Dennis) was sceptical over Delaney's wild claims, they appeared to be verified when he checked out the supposed location of the body and found a corpse.

Next week, there's a big twist that changes everything in the aftermath of the siege drama in Erinsborough, which sees Delaney's father Raymond and uncle Ivan wreak revenge.

When Leo (Tim Kano) catches Delaney making a mysterious phone call and she's cagey about it, he worries that there might be yet another threat on the horizon and panics.

Leo investigates by snooping through Delaney's phone and ultimately forcing her to admit who her secret contact is â Mannix.

Delaney (Ella Newton) is pushed into confessing that she lied about Mannix's fate, and the dead body that Paul found was a former business associate of her father.

The real story is that Delaney helped Mannix (Sam Webb) when Paul left him in the bush. In return, Mannix helped Delaney convince Leo and Paul he was dead. 

Paul experiences a mix of shock, relief and anger as Leo passes on the news that he can stop feeling guilty about Mannix.

When Mannix later reappears in Erinsborough, he causes more trouble by demanding money from Leo and Paul â threatening to expose the fact that David stole painkillers from the hospital to help him when he was stabbed 18 months ago.

Refusing to be part of another cover-up, David confesses his unethical move to Karl Kennedy and is quickly suspended from the hospital pending further investigation.

With the threat of blackmail removed, Paul and Leo are able to send Mannix packing for good â and they also send Delaney on her way. Is it the last they'll see of the Renshaws and Mannix?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 16 and Thursday, January 17 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (08-01-2019), MellBee (07-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (07-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*
Neighbours' Leo Tanaka trashes the penthouse in a major rage over Paul and Terese
He's not a Praise shipper just yet.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...hes-penthouse/

Neighbours fans will see Leo Tanaka go out for revenge next week and trash the penthouse in a rage.

Leo (Tim Kano) unleashes his anger after discovering that his dad Paul Robinson and ex-partner Terese Willis have decided to get together, leaving him feeling heartbroken and betrayed.

As we've already revealed, Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) makes some life-changing decisions over the next week after Leo proposes to her. Realising that it's not what she wants, Terese turns him down, ends their relationship and then reunites with Paul (Stefan Dennis).

When Leo walks in on a cosy moment between Terese and Paul, he furiously demands an explanation. Terese and Paul both assure him that they haven't had an affair behind his back, but it does absolutely nothing to ease his anger.

Later on, Leo is livid to spot Paul and Terese kissing in the Lassiters complex, seemingly without a care in the world.

Leo hurls a large decorative Valentine's Day heart at them, causing chaos when he accidentally hits local resident Vera Punt instead.

Finding another way to get revenge, Leo trashes the penthouse and vows to make Terese and Paul's lives a misery from now on.

After going on the rebound by sleeping with an attractive traveller at the Backpackers, next on Leo's agenda is to sabotage The Waterhole â unaware that the community is planning to hold a fundraiser for the Rebecchis there.

Leo wants to find a way to get the pub shut down, but when Terese's daughter Piper tells him about the fundraiser, he panics upon realising that his anger will punish the wrong targets.

After getting Piper on board to fix what he's done before it's too late, Leo leaves her hopeful that he'll turn his back on revenge. Much to Piper's disappointment, Leo announces that it's not overâ¦

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 18 and Tuesday, February 19 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

lizann (11-02-2019), MellBee (12-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

what's next piper and leo hook up

----------

badirene (13-02-2019), kaz21 (11-02-2019)

----------


## kaz21

That’s the rumours I’ve heard.

----------


## Rowdydog12

100% Piper will hook up with her mum's ex who is also her mum's ex who now is her current mans son who used to be her ex.

Hey does Ned still have feelings for his Dad's ex who is also his mother in law , who used to be his Dad's ex who is now his half sisters Mum??  

What about Gary who has hooked up with his sons ex Amy , who's Dad is now with his sons Ex ? 




Next you watch ..

Next Callum will hook up with Dee. Gary will hook up with Susan ... Sheila will hook up with Karl and the youngest of Toadies nieces will hook up with Lou Carpenter.

----------

Anne N (11-02-2019), Aussieguy (12-02-2019), badirene (13-02-2019), CuriousCase (11-02-2019), kaz21 (11-02-2019), lizann (12-02-2019), tammyy2j (13-02-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Thatâs the rumours Iâve heard.


Interesting. They do seem compatible and Piper seems to like older guys. I expect Terese to not be overly happy but Piper is now 18? so not sure what reason she'll use this time

----------

badirene (13-02-2019), Bossy7 (05-03-2019), kaz21 (12-02-2019), tammyy2j (13-02-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> 100% Piper will hook up with her mum's ex who is also her mum's ex who now is her current mans son who used to be her ex.
> 
> Hey does Ned still have feelings for his Dad's ex who is also his mother in law , who used to be his Dad's ex who is now his half sisters Mum??  
> 
> What about Gary who has hooked up with his sons ex Amy , who's Dad is now with his sons Ex ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..Jade will hook up with Mrs Punt

----------

tammyy2j (13-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours reveals more romantic hints for Leo Tanaka and Piper Willis
Is there a spark between them?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...romance-hints/

Neighbours drops a hint that Leo Tanaka and Piper Willis could still become a couple next week.

Leo (Tim Kano) recently made a move on Piper while on the rebound from his relationship with her mum Terese, but she rejected him on the spot.

Although Leo later apologised to Piper (Mavournee Hazel) for his drunken actions, we're about to discover that he could actually have genuine feelings for her.

Next week's episodes see Leo's loved ones start to breathe a sigh of relief, as he seems to have finally calmed down over Terese's reunion with his dad Paul.

Leo even tells Terese and Paul that she's ready to come back to work and be professional around them, but the couple aren't so sure that it's a good idea.

In the end, Terese and Paul tell Leo that they simply can't trust him at Lassiters at the moment, believing that he's still too wounded by the heartache they've caused for him.

As Leo struggles following the latest setback, he turns to Piper for comfort once again.

Leo and Piper are developing a growing friendship â and for Leo, there's a chance that it may be becoming more than just a platonic bond. Does Piper feel the same way? Watch this spaceâ¦

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 12 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (05-03-2019), MellBee (04-03-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why can Leo not live in Paul's penthouse now Paul has moved in with Terese?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Why can Leo not live in Paul's penthouse now Paul has moved in with Terese?


I guess he could, but David wants to keep an eye on him.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Leo Tanaka is left devastated as Paul Robinson sacks him
So much for family loyalty.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...binson-sacked/

Neighbours' Leo Tanaka suffers another setback next week, as he gets fired by his own father Paul Robinson.

Leo (Tim Kano) faces Paul's wrath for losing interest in the Backpackers following the recent dramas in his personal life.

Today's episode (April 22) sees Paul give Leo a stern warning after finding out about David taking a punch during a recent brawl at the Backpackers.

Paul knows that Leo (Tim Kano) should have been the one to address the violent situation, rather than let his brother get caught in the crossfire instead.

Next week, Paul's anger grows when he finds out Leo has spent an afternoon skinny dipping with fun-loving newcomer Roxy Willis when he should have been managing the hostel.

Things only get worse when Paul heads over to the Backpackers and finds it in a complete state, as Leo has clearly been neglecting it for some time.

No-nonsense as ever, Paul decides he has no choice but to fire Leo on the spot. Although Leo is stung by his father's rejection, he puts on a brave face and claims that he's more than happy to walk away.

As Leo suddenly has a lot more time on his hands, he starts spending more time with Roxy, admiring her negotiation skills as she wraps her aunt Terese Willis around her little finger.

Roxy knows that Leo needs a new business venture and suggests that they should join forces. When Leo learns that Roxy has a lot of money behind her, will he agree to strike up a partnership?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 30 and Wednesday, May 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (22-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up exit for Leo Tanaka as Tim Kano bows out
The character will be leaving after a three-year stint.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...tim-kano-exit/

Neighbours star Tim Kano has been revealed as the latest cast member who's bowing out from the show.

The actor is now looking ahead to new projects after playing the role of Leo for the past three years.

Viewers became suspicious over a possible exit for Leo two weeks ago, when pictures online showing a cast gathering were rumbled as a potential leaving party.

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByufR2pF...ource=ig_embed

A post on the website for Tim's management later confirmed: "This year sees Tim finish up at Ramsay Street and take on Hollywood."

Leo joined the cast of Neighbours in 2016 alongside his on-screen brother David, played by Takaya Honda.

The siblings' arrival was initially shrouded in mystery, but they were later revealed as long-lost sons of Paul Robinson.

Leo's major storylines have included his relationships with Mishti Sharma (Scarlet Vas) and Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou).

His dodgy past also regularly came back to haunt him, including at the beginning of the year when the dangerous Renshaw family came looking for revenge and sparked a shock siege in the Lassiters complex.

When approached over Tim's departure, a Neighbours spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We do not comment on any cast exits."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (26-06-2019), Perdita (26-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (26-06-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

A shame that Tim is leaving.  Will miss him.

----------

Pantherboy (26-06-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

An idea for Leo's exit - he finally flips out and plants a bomb at Terese's but tragically  Bea happens to be visiting Terese at the time of the explosion :Sad:

----------

Bossy7 (04-09-2019), lellygurl (14-08-2019), MellBee (26-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours revisits Robert Robinson storyline as Leo Tanaka gets a big shock
What is David up to?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ory-revisited/

Neighbours revisits the show's past next week by delving back into the dark story of Paul Robinson's son Robert.

Robert, played by Adam Hunter, was last seen on the main show in 2007 and is best remembered for causing the plane crash that killed the Bishop family.

Next week's episodes see David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) arouse suspicion when it's clear that he's working on a secret plan.

Roxy Willis (Zima Anderson) is particularly interested in David's behaviour and makes a bet with Leo that she can find out what he's up to.

As Roxy does some snooping, she overhears an excited David on the phone, talking about an imminent meeting with a mystery person.

Roxy's first theory is that David and his husband Aaron Brennan are planning to foster a child, but Leo isn't so sure this is the real reason for his brother's strange behaviour.

When Roxy later gets her hands on David's phone, she redials the last number in his call history.

Roxy is baffled when she finds herself talking to a maximum security prison, but Leo realises exactly what's going on.

Leo is horrified as it dawns on him that David is planning to meet their unstable half-brother Robert. What is he up to?

Adam played the role of Robert between 2006 and 2007. He also played Robert's brother Cameron, who died in 2006.

More recently, Adam appeared as Robert for online spinoff series Neighbours vs. Time Travel in 2017.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, July 12 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MandaPanda (01-07-2019), MellBee (02-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (01-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours' Leo Tanaka left devastated after cruel cash con
Newcomer Carmen leaves him with nothing.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...naka-cash-con/

Neighbours businessman Leo Tanaka will fall victim to a cruel con next week.

Leo (Tim Kano) makes a terrible mistake when he's too trusting around newcomer Carmen, a woman he meets at the Back Lane Bar.

When Leo spends time with fellow bachelor Pierce Greyson at the bar, both are attracted to Carmen (Veronica Thomas).

Leo ends up being the lucky guy as Carmen is interested in him rather than Pierce (Tim Robards). Unfortunately, it soon becomes clear that Carmen has a hidden agenda for befriending Leo when she texts a mystery contact to update them on her progress.

After Leo spends the night with Carmen at his place, they get to know each other better and he agrees to let his new love interest check out the Back Lane Bar's account books for him.

Carmen comes up with some clever ways to save Leo money, and he's so impressed that he grants her greater access to his accounts.

Later that day, Leo is confused as Carmen does a sudden disappearing act. When he looks at his laptop, her true agenda is revealed as all of his money has been stolen.

Leo rushes straight to report Carmen to the police, but Mark Brennan doesn't have much information to go on â meaning that it'll be difficult to track her down.

Mark also advises that Leo will be unlikely to receive an insurance payout, as he handed over his account details to Carmen willingly.

As Ned Willis crossed paths with Carmen during her brief stay and recognised her from somewhere, he's later able to provide some new clues. It turns out that Carmen is a member of the Abernethy family and Leo was a deliberate target.

Feeling desperate, Leo turns to his father Paul Robinson for a loan to help save the business before it goes under.

When Paul demands controlling interest of the bar in return for the favour, Leo turns him down and instead takes a smaller loan from his brother David to cover the immediate payments.

Although this avoids an immediate crisis, Leo still doesn't have a permanent solution. As Leo will be leaving the show in the not-too-distant future, could this devastating setback play a role in his exit?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 19, Tuesday, August 20 and Wednesday, August 21 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (12-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (13-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals Leo Tanaka's exit storyline as Tim Kano bows out
He shocks everyone by leaving without saying goodbye.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...xit-storyline/

Neighbours has confirmed that Leo Tanaka's exit storyline will air next week.

Leo bows out from Ramsay Street after he's caught out for playing a role in the reappearance of Paul Robinson's ex-wives.

Next week's episodes reveal that Paul's daughter Elle Robinson (Pippa Black) was the mastermind behind Lyn, Gail, Rebecca and Christina all returning, wanting to test the strength of his relationship with Terese Willis before their wedding.

As Paul's loved ones gossip about the situation, Amy Williams remembers that Leo found an old picture of Paul's first wife Terry and handed it over to him â one of many supposed "coincidences" designed to push Paul over the edge.

Leo struggles to hide his guilty look when Amy mentions this, betraying the fact that he knows much more about the situation than he's letting on.

Under pressure from Amy and David, guilty Leo admits that he helped Elle to sabotage Paul and Terese.

When David accuses his brother of acting out of jealousy, Leo admits that he's right. Although he thought he was over Terese and their difficult break-up, it turned out that he wasn't and couldn't resist the opportunity to cause some trouble.

Once things have calmed down, Leo tries to apologise to David but is left feeling down when his sibling shuts him down, not wanting to talk about it.

Feeling lost and regretful, Leo makes a lonely late-night exit to go in search of himself and his future â failing to say goodbye to his loved ones before he goes.

Tim Kano's exit from the role of Leo leaked out in June this year. He has played the role since 2016.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, September 9 and Tuesday, September 10 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (04-09-2019), MellBee (02-09-2019), Ruffed_lemur (02-09-2019), tammyy2j (03-09-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' David Tanaka risks humiliating himself with a big mistake at work
Sheila and Clive's affair is causing all sorts of problems.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-clive-affair/

Neighbours' David Tanaka is at risk of doing something really, really bad in next week's bunch of episodes â unless his husband Aaron Brennan can stop him.

David has been struggling to keep Sheila Canning and Clive Gibbons' affair a secret, especially from Beverly Robinson. This is going to come to a head when David finds out that he's had a pay rise at work, and his assumption is that it's to keep him quiet.

He plans to go to HR and report Clive, except he has no idea that the pay rise is completely unrelated to that at all. Aaron learns about this and rushes to stop David from making a huge mistake, but we don't yet know whether he gets there in time.

That's not the only misunderstanding that threatens to expose the affair. Dipi Rebecchi is also going to catch on to the truth, and will convince Sheila to get Clive to break up with his other half.

Following that, Sheila will see that Beverly is upset and thinks it's because she has been told about the affair, so will decide to make an apology. Little does she know, Beverly is actually upset about something else entirely...

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (05-11-2019), tammyy2j (06-11-2019)

----------


## Danners9

As soon as they introduced this little wrinkle with David finding out it was obvious they would make him become stupid about it. 

None of your business? leave it alone? let them deal with it? listen to Aaron? Nah, wade in with both feet.

----------

tammyy2j (06-11-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

David took Leo leaving very badly and I think a lot of his recent behaviour stems from that

----------

Ruffed_lemur (16-11-2019), tammyy2j (06-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. A new trailer has teased a hit-and-run drama for David Tanaka:


*Neighbours teases hit-and-run drama for David Tanaka in new trailer
Will he survive?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...and-run-drama/

Neighbours' new trailer has teased a hit-and-run drama for David Tanaka. 

In scenes still to air in 2019, Aaron will tell David about Ned's involvement in the fight club, but David will be left disappointed that he wasn't told about it sooner.

The couple end up having a fight that forces David to go out for a late-night bike ride â but as he turns a corner on Power Road, he's suddenly met by a pair of glaring headlights coming straight for him.

David is left in a critical condition as he's rushed to hospital and doctors try to save him. As Karl explains to David's family that he lost one of his kidneys in the accident, Aaron is devastated by the thought that the last thing he did with his husband was fight. 

Karl later rushes into the room to find David flatlining, as Aaron and Paul watch on in horror. Will David make it?

A shaken Terese is the first one on the scene of David's accident. She's interrogated by Paul who questions what she was doing on Power Road so late at night. Will her drinking secret be uncovered and was she the one who ran down David?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (16-11-2019), Ruffed_lemur (16-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals who knocks over David Tanaka in hit-and-run horror
An unlikely culprit causes the accident.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nd-run-driver/

Neighbours has revealed who's responsible for David Tanaka's shocking hit-and-run crash next week.

A new trailer shows David's loved ones anxiously waiting for news after he's knocked over while out on a bike ride at night.

Official spoilers released by the show have now confirmed that Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) will be responsible for David's ordeal after he accidentally falls asleep at the wheel.

The dramatic storyline begins when David (Takaya Honda) falls out with his husband Aaron Brennan, unhappy that he has been keeping the secret of Ned Willis's involvement in a dodgy fight club.

David goes on a late-night bike ride to clear his head, but finds himself in the wrong place at the wrong time as a car drives straight for him and mows him down.

Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou) is an early suspect in the case, as she is first on the scene after David's accident.

Her husband Paul Robinson â David's father â questions what she was doing driving so late at night. Terese is forced to admit that she had been drinking and drove off to buy more alcohol.

However, just when it looks like Terese is in big trouble, Kyle stumbles across a broken headlight cover on his car.

When Amy quizzes him on this, Kyle confesses that he nodded off at the wheel the night before.

A paint chip from the car soon matches with the one on David's bicycle, confirming Kyle's guilt in the case. He immediately turns himself in to the police, ready to face the music.

Paul is furious when he finds out what Kyle has done, especially as David's condition in the hospital has been touch and go. In the rush to save David, he has lost one of his kidneys and he's still not out of the woods yet.

Before Paul can confront Kyle, David's health takes another turn for the worse. Will he pull through?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 27, Thursday, November 28 and Friday, November 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (22-11-2019), Ruffed_lemur (18-11-2019), tammyy2j (28-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up kidney transplant plot for David Tanaka
But will he find a donor in time?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ey-transplant/

Neighbours doctor David Tanaka will require a kidney donor in the aftermath of his upcoming hit-and-run accident.

Show bosses have revealed that David (Takaya Honda) will be knocked over in the road this week, leaving his life hanging in the balance.

The upcoming scenes see David rushed to hospital, where one of his kidneys is removed as part of the efforts to save his life.

However, brand new spoilers have revealed that even more drama follows afterwards, as David and his loved ones learn that his remaining kidney is failing.

David desperately needs to find a donor kidney, but initial searches find no viable match in his family. Harlow Robinson is too young to donate, while Terese Willis's alcoholism rules her out.

Meanwhile, Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) struggles to deal with his guilt after realising that he was responsible for David's accident.

Show bosses have confirmed that Kyle confesses to the police after realising that he nodded off at the wheel, hit David and drove away without realising what had happened.

Kyle desperately searches for ways to make amends with David and his husband Aaron Brennan, but it's much easier said than done.

Sheila Canning is concerned for her grandson's state of mind, hoping to find a way to distract Kyle from his guilt.

In the end, Toadie Rebecchi suggests a bike ride to Kyle, wanting to keep him occupied.

Sadly, this only triggers Kyle's memory of the moment that he hit David, who was riding his bike at the time of the accident. Will Kyle ever be able to forgive himself after the horrifying turn of events?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, December 2 and Thursday, December 5 at 12.50pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (05-12-2019), Ruffed_lemur (25-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Takaya Honda reveals life-or-death Christmas plot for David Tanaka
Will he survive?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...hristmas-plot/

Neighbours star Takaya Honda has revealed that David Tanaka will be among the characters taking centre stage at Christmas this year.

Viewers will see David's future remain uncertain over the coming weeks, as he's told that he needs a kidney transplant in the aftermath of his hit and run incident.

After being knocked over while riding his bike one evening, David is rushed to hospital and one of his kidneys is removed as part of the efforts to save him.

David is later told that his remaining kidney is failing, which means that a donor needs to be found as soon as possible.

Confirming that this plot will run all the way until Christmas, Takaya told Inside Soap: "The whole family's Christmas wish this year is that David survives.

"His condition is serious, and his loved ones spend a long time not knowing whether he'll make it or not. It's a big rollercoaster of emotions â but David is trying to remain positive."

Asked about the possibility of a long-lost relative being a match for David, Takaya replied: "I reckon that he'll take what he can get right now! David is very open-minded and forgiving, and willing to give people second chances.

"So if someone is willing to provide him with a kidney, that's a sign that there must be something good in them."

Meanwhile, Takaya already has a suggestion on what could be ahead for David and his husband Aaron in 2020 if he makes it through his ordeal.

He said: "A baby storyline of some kind is what the audience is begging for â and we as actors are really keen for that too. There are so many different avenues to explore, like surrogacy or fostering â or maybe someone could just leave a baby on the doorstep for them!"

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 12.50pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (05-12-2019), Ruffed_lemur (29-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Leo Tanaka to make return after David's accident
He's determined to help his twin.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...tanaka-return/

Neighbours has confirmed that Leo Tanaka will be returning to Erinsborough next month.

Tim Kano has reprised his role as Leo for a short guest stint, just two months after bowing out as a show regular.

Leo reappears following the big news that his twin brother David (Takaya Honda) needs a kidney transplant.

David had one of his kidneys removed after his hit-and-run crash this week. His health remains a cause for concern in the coming days when his other kidney starts to fail.

Leo is eager to get tested in the hope that he'll be able to help David. His loved ones are delighted to see him, although Paul feels slightly uneasy after Leo's abrupt departure.

Meanwhile, Leo's sister Amy Williams (Zoe Cramond) is keen to hear details on how her son Jimmy is getting along in New York. Leo explains that Jimmy is fine, but it's clear that there's something he's holding back.

Later in the week, Leo is crushed to hear that he's not a viable donor for David.

As the family starts to consider other options, Leo is distracted by suspicious calls from Jimmy's father Liam Barnett. Mysteriously, Liam is putting pressure on Leo as he wants Amy to avoid all contact with her son at the moment.

When Kyle Canning coincidentally suggests bringing Jimmy over from New York for a visit, Leo is forced to be honest and reveal that there's something he has been hiding about Jimmy. What is it?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, December 11, Thursday, December 12 and Friday, December 13 at 12.50pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (05-12-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' David Tanaka blames himself for Finn Kelly's deadly revenge
Aaron tries to support his stressed-out husband.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ka-finn-kelly/

Neighbours fans will see David Tanaka blame himself next week in the aftermath of Finn Kelly turning evil again.

David (Takaya Honda) is left doubting his own abilities as a doctor as Ramsay Street goes into shock over Finn's actions on Pierce Greyson's island.

Neighbours' 35th anniversary episodes this week see Finn take revenge during Elly Conway's birthday celebrations on the island, endangering the lives of everyone in attendance.

Next week, word comes back to Ramsay Street over what happened – including the fact that not everyone survived.

Other Ramsay Street residents still have their lives hanging in the balance – including Harlow Robinson, who is put into an induced coma.

As David worked closely with Finn after the Ramsay Street villain was diagnosed with amnesia, he blames himself for not realising that Finn's memories had returned.

David also berates himself for not noticing the change in Finn's state of mind when he was plotting his revenge.

David's husband Aaron tries his best to support him, urging him to see that none of what happened is his fault.

Unfortunately, the situation is stirred up further when Ned Willis voices a bizarre theory that Finn was lying about his amnesia the whole time.

Ned reminds everyone that he never trusted Finn from the start, but his unhelpful words leave David feeling even worse – wondering whether Finn was playing him for a fool the whole time.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, March 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (17-03-2020), lizann (16-03-2020), Ruffed_lemur (16-03-2020)

----------


## lizann

id blame susan and elly too

----------

courseiam (16-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' David Tanaka left devastated as he's blamed for Finn Kelly's rampage
A fellow doctor holds him responsible.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ly-devastated/

Neighbours doctor David Tanaka hits rock bottom next week as he continues to blame himself for Finn Kelly's return to the dark side.

As we've previously revealed, David (Takaya Honda) will feel shocked and guilty after hearing the news of Finn's evil behaviour.

When word reaches Ramsay Street that Finn has claimed the lives of Prue Wallace and Gary Canning, David berates himself for not spotting that the "reformed" villain had his memories back.

Next week, David is asked to return to work on light duties, but his husband Aaron (Matt Wilson) fears that he might not be ready for it as he's feeling so guilty.

David heads back to the hospital, but his self-confidence hits an all-time low when a colleague also holds him responsible for Finn's actions.

As David struggles to cope, the bigger question is whether this could affect his abilities as a doctor moving forward.

Later in the week, David starts to worry that he'll never be able to trust himself as a doctor again.

David worked closely with Finn after the criminal suffered amnesia and now believes that he badly mishandled the situation.

Fortunately, Mark is sympathetic towards his brother-in-law and offers to show him Finn's video diaries, which he recorded before heading to Pierce Greyson's island.

Mark thinks that the footage could help David to better understand what went wrong. Could this make a difference for David?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 31 and Wednesday, April 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. Tim Kano (Leo) has been filming a new guest stint:


Neighbours return for Leo Tanaka confirmed as Tim Kano reprises the role again
He's back on set filming a guest stint.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...a-return-2021/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Neighbours bosses are bringing back Leo Tanaka, Digital Spy can confirm.

Tim Kano has returned to set to film another guest stint as Leo, who was last seen at the start of 2020.

Word of Tim's comeback leaked out this week when paparazzi photographers pictured him arriving on set with the rest of the Neighbours cast.

A show spokesperson has now told Digital Spy: "We can confirm that Tim Kano is back and has been filming since mid-March in a recurring guest role."

Storyline details for Leo's return to Erinsborough won't be revealed until nearer the time.

Leo was a Neighbours regular from 2016 to 2019 and was introduced to Ramsay Street alongside his twin brother David (Takaya Honda).

His memorable storylines included relationships with Mishti Sharma (Scarlet Vas), Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly) and Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou).

Another particularly dramatic plot saw Leo's past connections with the dangerous Renshaw family come back to haunt him, leading to a siege in Erinsborough.

In September 2019, Leo left Ramsay Street without saying goodbye to his loved ones, after admitting that he'd been helping his half-sister Elle Robinson to sabotage Paul and Terese's relationship.

Leo returned in December that year following the big news that David needed a kidney transplant after a hit-and-run crash.

Leo was keen to get himself tested, but was left disappointed when he learned that he wasn't a viable donor for David.

He left Erinsborough once again on January 1, 2020.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (15-04-2021), Ruffed_lemur (15-04-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Neighbours Instagram story on the return of Tim Kano (Leo):


https://www.instagram.com/p/CPLFqQQA...e-aa18423f04a5

----------


## lellygurl

Chloe / Leo flirting?!

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours star Tim Kano reveals more on Leo Tanaka's return
"It's a really good storyline that I haven't seen done before."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...a-return-plot/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Tim Kano has spoken for the first time about Leo Tanaka's upcoming return to Ramsay Street.

The actor has been back on set since mid-March after agreeing to play Leo for another stint.

In an exclusive chat with Digital Spy, Tim has now revealed that there's a big story lined up for Leo's comeback.

Revealing how his return came about, Tim told us: "My agent called me and said Neighbours had a storyline and they'd be interested in bringing Leo back. So that was fantastic.

"I was really stoked and excited. I've still got a lot of friends on the show, and I was excited to see the crew and everyone else.

"I wasn't too sure what the storyline would be, but they gave me hints and it sounded awesome. It's a really good storyline that I haven't seen done before. I couldn't say no. It was just so appealing to go back."

He continued: "I'm back there until the end of the year. I started back in March and it's been so nice being back. It's so nice to see everyone, but also to be part of this crazy storyline. It's going to be really good."

Tim originally played the role of Leo as a show regular between 2016 and 2019. He later returned as a guest for episodes airing in December 2019 and January 2020.

Reflecting on his original exit, Tim continued: "It was the end of my contract, as when I first joined, I signed on for three years. I was definitely keen to try out some new roles and work on some different projects.

"I really liked the way that Leo was in love with Terese. He proposed to her but she got back with Leo's dad Paul. It was quite a sad and melancholy way to leave the Street.

"Leo decided that he needed to go on a self-searching mission and he left a note for his twin brother David, just saying that he needed to find himself. I thought it was really interesting. It was not like the usual 'jump in a cab' departures where everyone waves off the character from Ramsay Street.

"This was a lot darker and heavier and more profound in terms of the character. So it all worked out really well."

Since leaving Neighbours, Tim has filmed a role in the survival horror film Great White, which is out now on DVD and digital platforms.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (30-05-2021)

----------


## Sufyaan

Is Leo staying as a permanent actor?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is Leo staying as a permanent actor?


When he started filming again in March, the announcement was that he was back in a "recurring guest role". Then in an interview Tim (Leo) mentioned that he was back until the end of this year (I assume that meant he was filming until the end of the year, so he would be seen onscreen for a bit next year as well?). So he will be around for a while.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours' David Tanaka to make new suggestion in baby Isla row
Are the battles over?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...baby-isla-row/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has hinted that the custody rows between David Tanaka, Aaron Brennan and Nicolette Stone could finally come to an end.

David (Takaya Honda) and Aaron (Matt Wilson) have been at odds with Nicolette (Charlotte Chimes) ever since she returned to Ramsay Street with baby Isla a few weeks ago.

David and Aaron are considering involving lawyers as Nicolette has gone back on her original promise to give them primary custody of Isla.

In upcoming episodes, tension between the parenting trio continues to build.

Nicolette's mum Jane Harris (Annie Jones) tries her best to promote harmony for all, but her efforts don't have much success.

Fortunately, a thoughtful idea from Aaron's sister Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) could help to change everything.

Jane takes on board Chloe's suggestion of a family photoshoot, pointing out that it'll be a great thing for Isla to look back on in the future.

The frosty atmosphere begins to melt as David, Aaron, Nicolette and Jane all pose for photos with Isla.

Everyone enjoys the break from the bickering, but David and Aaron are left disappointed the next day when Nicolette reveals that she's still not prepared to honour her original promise.

This means that David and Aaron still won't be able to have main custody of Isla.

As Nicolette explains her decision and makes an emotional plea, David makes a suggestion that they can all agree on, without involving the lawyers.

Could this finally be the truce that they all needed?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 9 and Wednesday, November 10 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5. The scenes air in Australia on Monday, November 1 and Tuesday, November 2 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach.

----------

Aussieguy (03-11-2021), MellBee (01-11-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours reveals downward spiral for Leo Tanaka after death tragedy
Leo fears for the worst when an accident happens.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...bigail-spiral/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Leo Tanaka spirals following the death of Britney Barnes in episodes airing next week.

Britney (Montana Cox) tragically died in the storm disaster, not long after she and Leo (Tim Kano) got back together romantically. The incident also left Leo as a single father to their baby daughter Abigail.

In upcoming scenes on Channel 5 and 10 Peach, Leo struggles with grief and is unable to stop thinking about Britney's death.

He also tries to juggle work at the vineyard with parenting Abigail largely by himself, despite his friends and family offering their help.

Leo later makes it clear that he intends to hold someone accountable for Britney's death and sue. Everyone else tries to persuade him not to seek legal action.

Leo finds out about some of the details of what happened that night and holds Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou) responsible. Terese had been told to evacuate the Flamingo Bar but was momentarily distracted, causing her to make a slightly delayed arrival.

Leo continues to burn himself out to the brink of exhaustion, with parenting, work, and legal action all on his mind.

Then, after a lapse in judgment, an accident happens with Abigail that leaves Leo fearing the worst. How serious is the accident, and how will Leo react?

Elsewhere next week, Paul Robinson believes he and Terese will get back together and Levi Canning starts dating mystery woman Freya Wozniak.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, January 27 and Friday, January 28 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The scenes air on Wednesday, February 2 and Thursday, February 3 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (21-01-2022), Ruffed_lemur (21-01-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours star Tim Kano reveals new rift for Leo and Terese in death aftermath
"There's definitely an element of blame."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...o-terese-rift/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Tim Kano has revealed new tensions ahead for his character Leo Tanaka and Terese Willis.

Leo is currently grieving after his on-off girlfriend Britney Barnes (Montana Cox) lost her life in the recent storm disaster.

Viewers have already seen Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) blame herself for what happened, knowing that she could have evacuated the Flamingo Bar more quickly before the telegraph pole crashed into it.

Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly) tried to reassure Terese otherwise, pointing out that the timings in question wouldn't have made any difference

Speaking to Digital Spy about the aftermath of Britney's death, Tim explained: "Leo goes through different stages of grief, and there's definitely an element of blame when the death of somebody could have been avoided.

"When you look at the facts of this storm, the tragedy at the Flamingo Bar could have been avoided if safety measures had been in place. And who manages Lassiters but Terese Willis?

"She apparently had an opportunity to evacuate the bar sooner than it was, but she was too busy dealing with her own personal issues.

"Leo definitely goes on the warpath against Terese, wanting someone to pay. He ends up doing his own research, as a true Robinson would, by snooping around to find out what could have been done.

"When the conclusion comes out that it could have been Terese's fault, he definitely sees red and really goes for her."

Tim pointed out the tragic timing of the situation, as Leo and Britney had just started to work through their past issues and look to the future.

He told us: "It's heartbreaking for Leo. He'd started envisioning this future with a family, managing this gorgeous vineyard and having this amazing future together.

"Leo let his guard down around Britney, which makes her death even harder for him."

Asked whether he would have liked Britney to stay for longer, Tim replied: "I'd loved working with Montana. It was her first acting gig, but she really grew into the role. We had so much fun and did so many night shoots together.

"So personally as Tim, I would have loved for her to be there longer and explore that family dynamic. It would have been beautiful to see that blossom for a bit longer.

"But in saying that, it's been a really good opportunity for me as an actor to explore these other avenues that I haven't really been able to touch on with Leo before. We're showing him grieving as a single father and losing the love of his life.

"It's been trying and testing for me to explore those emotions. It was a catch-22 for sure! I joked with one of the producers and asked if we could bring in Britney's evil twin sister so we could bring Montana back! But because I really liked Montana as a person, that helped with the grief that I had to play with losing her."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (26-01-2022), Ruffed_lemur (27-01-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours star Tim Kano reveals aftermath of Leo Tanaka and baby Abigail cliffhanger
"Leo doesn't feel like he's capable."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...l-cliffhanger/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Tim Kano has spoken to Digital Spy about Leo Tanaka's emotional new decision.

Next week's episodes see Leo decide to permanently hand over his baby daughter Abigail to David and Aaron after the worrying accident at Number 32.

Friday's episode on Channel 5 (January 28) saw Leo turn his back on Abigail for a moment to take a phone call.

Leo was then left alarmed by a loud thud and realised that Abigail had fallen from the sofa.

In the aftermath, Abigail will be rushed to hospital and although she turns out to be fine, Leo continues to doubt himself as a parent.

Tim told Digital Spy: "It's the accident with Abigail which is a real catalyst for Leo's decision. Abigail is just another thing that he's too scared to lose. He doesn't want to get hurt again after losing Britney.

"Leo also feels the pressure after Britney's death. He fears that he's never going to live up to the expectation, as Britney would have made an amazing mother.

"Leo thinks it would be easier to give Abigail to these two doting parents, who totally adore their child Isla and would welcome Abigail in with open arms

"He also doesn't feel like he's capable. First of all, he wasn't trying to have a child and didn't even know about the baby ? she was sprung on him. He was still in business mode and living his bachelor life in New York.

"I think he's really overwhelmed and doesn't want to fail his daughter or let Britney down, so that's why he hands Abigail over."

Tim warned that Leo's decision will spark a mixed response from his loved ones on Ramsay Street.

He said: "Aaron is really keen to take on Abigail. They'd already formed a strong bond when they thought that Abigail was their daughter.

"But I know David, Chloe and a lot of the other characters feel that Leo is making a mistake. They try to suggest to him that keeping her on would be the better idea."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

chocolatebunny (29-01-2022), Ruffed_lemur (29-01-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours star Takaya Honda teases unexpected new story for David Tanaka
Colour us intrigued.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-david-tanaka/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Takaya Honda has teased that the long-running soap will soon be airing an unexpected storyline involving his character David Tanaka.

Keeping schtum on the details, the 34-year-old actor ? who joined the show back in 2016 ? told Inside Soap magazine recently that viewers have yet to see "peak David", and admitted how excited he is for everyone to see what they've been working on.

"I don't think anyone would predict what is coming," he said. "The audience, like David, are going to be really challenged by what unfolds."

Elsewhere in the interview, Honda discussed David's relationship with his husband Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson), and how the pair will soon be seen disagreeing over what to do about the former's niece Abigail.

In scenes set to air this week, David's twin brother Leo will ask his sibling and his partner to take custody of his daughter, explaining that he can't cope with being a struggling single dad.

"David knows that Leo dealing with a lot, and that he just needs time," said Honda. "He can see that Leo is really struggling. But Abigail's welfare is of utmost importance, and it is a careful balance for David of trying to look after his brother while also making sure that Abigail is safe, too.

"Family is so important to David, so he would do whatever it took to care for both Abi and Isla ? as challenging as that may be."

According to Honda, David and Aaron will be tested by the moral dilemma, but they won't allow it to break them ? something that both actors see as hugely important, in terms of the message it sends to those watching at home.

"Matty and I work very hard to create a relationship as sold as Daaron's is, and we are very thankful that the couple has been left to approach situations together. David and Aaron don't always agree, but their love for each other is never questioned. I think that is a really positive thing to be putting out into the world."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (31-01-2022), Ruffed_lemur (31-01-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Neighbours' David Tanaka to make shocking discovery about Paul
Are Paul and Terese over for good?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...aul-discovery/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' David Tanaka uncovers the truth about Paul Robinson's fake illness in next week's episodes.

David's (Takaya Honda) shocking discovery leads to Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou) also learning about Paul's (Stefan Dennis) latest scheme, and it could spell the end of their marriage.

In upcoming scenes on Channel 5 and 10 Peach, Paul couldn't be more delighted about his and Terese's reconciliation, and invites the family over to the penthouse to celebrate.

However, David and Karl Kennedy (Alan Fletcher) have their suspicions over Dr Russell, Paul's new specialist doctor who diagnosed him with a medical condition that was apparently missed by the hospital.

The truth is that Paul hired Dr Russell to fake an illness to manipulate Terese into staying at the penthouse in order to speed up their reconciliation.

David and Karl continue to investigate Dr Russell, which leads to David deciding to confront his father.

David suggests that Paul undergo more scans at the hospital to confirm Dr Russell's diagnosis and alleviate his suspicions, but Paul insists that he won't and ends up lashing out.

David gets the truth out of Paul, and he soon has a dilemma when his father asks that he not tell anyone else about the fake illness.

Eventually, Terese finds out and she is furious by Paul's manipulation and deceit, declaring that their reconciliation is over.

When others on Ramsay Street hear about what happened, they're on Terese's side and offer her support, while Paul finds himself alone once more.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 9, Thursday, February 10 and Friday, February 11 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The scenes air on Thursday, February 17, Monday, February 21 and Tuesday, February 22 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (01-02-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Neighbours' Leo Tanaka to receive desperate pleas over baby Abigail decision
Leo worries his family as he distances himself from his daughter.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...l-aaron-david/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Neighbours' Leo Tanaka will be faced with desperate pleas from his loved ones over baby Abigail, as Leo's grief over Britney Barnes' death causes him to continue distancing himself from his daughter.

Following the shock death of Leo's girlfriend, and Abigail's mother, Britney (Montana Cox) during the recent storm disaster, Leo (Tim Kano) has been struggling to cope. He was left horrified in recent episodes as he turned his back on Abigail for a moment, only for her to fall from the sofa.

Although Abigail is fine following the incident, Leo has been left questioning his parenting abilities and, feeling overwhelmed, he asks his brother David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) and David's husband Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson) to take Abigail in and become her parents.

In scenes to air in February, Aaron and David are both thrown by Leo's request that they raise Abigail instead of Leo.

David is certain that Leo will soon come to his senses and want to have his daughter back, but Aaron is concerned that they could face losing Abigail all over again ? just as they did last year when they discovered that Abigail, who they had been raising as their own, was in fact not the baby that they had with Nicolette Stone (Charlotte Chimes).

As much as the couple are keen to help Leo, he might be asking too much of Aaron and David this time.

As the week goes on, Leo continues to be absent and he pulls further and further away from Abigail. Not even an appointment with her doctor can bring him around to letting himself be close to his daughter.

Everyone around him urges Leo to get his act together and be there for Abigail, but he continues to shut them all down. He feels that he has made his decision and isn't going to change his mind.

What does the future hold for Leo and Abigail?

Actor Tim Kano, who plays Leo, recently opened up to Digital Spy about his character's fragile state of mind in the aftermath of Britney's death, saying that Leo is worried that "he's never going to live up to the expectation" to be a good father to Abigail.

"Leo thinks it would be easier to give Abigail to these two doting parents, who totally adore their child Isla and would welcome Abigail in with open arms," he explained, adding: "I think he's really overwhelmed and doesn't want to fail his daughter or let Britney down, so that's why he hands Abigail over."

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 7 and Thursday, February 10 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The scenes air on Tuesday, February 15 and Monday, February 21 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Aussieguy (01-02-2022), MellBee (01-02-2022), Ruffed_lemur (01-02-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours couple David and Aaron to face crisis over baby Abigail's future
Will Leo have a change of heart?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...bigail-crisis/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan fall out over baby Abigail in next week's episodes.

Leo (Tim Kano), who feels he is unfit to be Abigail's father, recently approached David (Takaya Honda) and Aaron (Matt Wilson) to take over as the baby's parents. The matter is complicated by the fact that the couple were Abigail's parents for a brief period of time.

In upcoming scenes, Aaron is growing increasingly attached to Abigail, and he and David clash as they disagree on what the next steps should be.

David believes Leo will come around, but Aaron is less convinced.

An impatient and frustrated Aaron decides to take action behind David's back, getting in touch with a lawyer over the possibility of taking full custody of the baby.

When David finds out what Aaron did, he is stunned and insists that Leo needs to be given more time.

But Aaron is unwilling to wait, leaving the matter unresolved. The uncertainty also affects Nicolette Stone (Charlotte Chimes).

The situation escalates further when Aaron approaches Leo about getting custody. Leo appears to be on board, but David makes his fury clear and strongly believes that Leo will eventually have a change of heart over Abigail.

Will Leo change his mind, or will Aaron continue to push ahead with his plan for him and David to become Abigail's legal parents?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 16, Thursday, February 17 and Friday, February 18 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The scenes air on Monday, February 28, Tuesday, March 1 and Wednesday, March 2 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

chocolatebunny (09-02-2022), Ruffed_lemur (08-02-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours' Leo Tanaka leaves Aaron Brennan devastated with new decision
Aaron lashes out at Chloe in the aftermath.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...on-devastated/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Leo Tanaka makes a final decision over baby Abigail in next week's episodes, leaving Aaron Brennan devastated.

Recent weeks have seen Leo (Tim Kano) distancing himself from his daughter following an accident that resulted in Abigail being taken to hospital. He also wants his brother David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) and Aaron (Matt Wilson) to take over full custody.

In upcoming scenes, while Leo continues to insist that this is the right move, deep down he is torn about giving Abigail up.

David and Aaron are clashing over the situation. While Aaron is adamant that they should formalise the agreement as soon as possible, David wants to give his brother more time, sensing that Leo is conflicted.

Eventually, David is on board with Aaron's plan, although there may be an ulterior motive to his surprising U-turn.

David isn't the only one who hopes Leo will change his mind. Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly) also believes Leo is making a mistake and plans an outing that includes the recently-married Roxy Willis (Zima Anderson) and Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan), who are both making plans to have a baby.

After listening to Roxy and Kyle talk about their hopes and dreams, Leo is rattled and Chloe tells him that he's more than capable of being a great father to Abigail.

Confronted by his big decision, Leo suddenly changes his mind and takes Abigail back, which greatly upsets Aaron.

Heartbroken over losing Abigail again, Aaron lashes out at Chloe, accusing her of scheming behind his back. He is also frustrated that he was allowed to become too attached to Abigail.

Despite being the main target of Aaron's anger, Chloe wants to be there for Aaron as he struggles with what's just happened.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 23 and Thursday, February 24 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The scenes air on Tuesday, March 8 and Wednesday, March 9 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (14-02-2022), Ruffed_lemur (14-02-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours couple David and Aaron to face crisis over newcomer Dean
Aaron turns physical with Dean.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...n-dean-crisis/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan face a new crisis, as Aaron lashing out at newcomer Dean Covey.

When Leo Tanaka (Tim Kano) takes baby Abigail back, Aaron (Matt Wilson) is left devastated and things are tense between him and David (Takaya Honda) and Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly).

In upcoming scenes, Chloe throws a party at Number 24 with Mackenzie Hargreaves (Georgie Stone) and Freya Wozniak (Phoebe Roberts), and uses this opportunity to try and clear the air with her brother.

After an uncomfortable start, Chloe and Aaron bond again. She then encourages him to make amends with David.

But before Aaron and David make up, Aaron finds out that David has been sharing their issues with work friend Dean (Travis Cotton).

Aaron is angry that someone he doesn't know knows about their private problems. In confronting David, he causes a scene at the party and the couple remain divided.

A few days later, the tension between David and Aaron shows no signs of going away. Glen Donnelly (Richard Huggett) had previously offered David, Aaron, and Nicolette Stone (Charlotte Chimes) to come with him on a getaway, and David thinks the trip would be good for him and Aaron.

However, Aaron is still not over their clash. Suspicious and jealous, he confronts David over Dean and wants him to stop seeing his friend.

David says he won't discuss their relationship with Dean anymore, but that doesn't last, as not long afterwards, a stressed David confides with Dean again.

Aaron and Chloe come across the pair, and this leads to Aaron turning physical with Dean...

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 28, Thursday, March 3 and Friday, March 4 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK). The scenes air on Monday, March 14, Thursday, March 17 and Monday, March 21 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

chocolatebunny (22-02-2022), Ruffed_lemur (22-02-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours star Takaya Honda explains David and Aaron's new rift over Dean
The couple fall out next week.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ron-dean-rift/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Takaya Honda has spoken to Digital Spy about the big new tensions ahead for David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan.

The popular couple clash next week as Aaron (Matt Wilson) reacts badly to the revelation that David has been confiding in his work colleague Dean Covey about their marriage.

The pair's relationship is currently under strain, after David's twin brother Leo (Tim Kano) recently decided that he no longer wanted them to take full custody of his baby daughter Abigail.

In the upcoming scenes, David turns to Dean (Travis Cotton) for support at work, but tensions mount as Aaron questions the intentions of his husband's friend.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy, Takaya explained: "For me, the relationship between David and Dean is just one of confiding in a co-worker. At some point, Dean has asked David: 'How are you today? You're sad. There's something wrong'.

"David has then just divulged and unleashed all of the things that have happened, because he needed that open ear and that objective point of view to give him some perspective.

"For the past couple of years, David and Dean have chatted in that way. He's just that person at work that David can talk to. I don't think it's an abnormal scenario ? I think everyone has that person they can chat to.

"I think Aaron has recently been in a place where he hasn't been listening to David. That has maybe increased the number of times that David has been talking to Dean, but sometimes you can't talk to the person you need to talk about!"

He continued: "From David's point of view, this is definitely just a friendship and Dean is a shoulder to cry on.

"Aaron is suspicious over Dean, but David thinks that is unfounded. Dean's just a friend and there has never been an intimacy between them. Dean has just been someone David can have a safe space with and confide what's been going on in his life. That has allowed David to get a different perspective on the issues he's facing.

"From David's perspective, he feels Aaron is using this as another way to lash out over his grief over Abigail."

As the tensions come to a head, Aaron asks David not to speak to Dean about their marriage from now on. Unfortunately, a showdown follows between Aaron and Dean when David goes against this.

Takaya added: "David does think it's fair if Aaron's making that request. He finds it hard though, because again there are times when you do need someone to give you some perspective.

"They're still in the middle of it all, so to go from 100 to 0 is really awkward. Dean finds David in a somewhat emotionally vulnerable place and asks him if he's okay. David can't help but just need to let it out."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Aaron Brennan to be left for dead in shocking new scenes
A stunned David finds Aaron unconscious.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...left-for-dead/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Aaron Brennan is left for dead in shocking new scenes, after he's brutally beaten up by Freya Wozniak's missing boyfriend Gareth Bateman.

The attack happens when a group getaway turns into a holiday from hell, as Gareth (Jack Pearson) shows up and shoots Levi Canning (Richie Morris) before taking Freya (Phoebe Roberts) hostage.

In upcoming scenes, things between David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) and Aaron (Matt Wilson) remain tense following Aaron's jealous confrontation with David's work friend Dean Covey (Travis Cotton).

Aaron tries to smooth things over and suggests they both go on the River Bend holiday, but David refuses.

It leads to Aaron going on the trip without David, as he sets off with Levi, Freya, Nicolette Stone, Glen Donnelly, Ned Willis, and Harlow Robinson.

David is in a low mood while working at the hospital, which is noticed by Dean.

Dean decides to make a move on David while trying to comfort him, stunning David, who rejects his colleague's advances. David then realises that Aaron's concerns about Dean weren't entirely unfounded.

At River Bend, Gareth shoots Levi in the arm and takes Freya hostage as he attempts to make his escape. He forces Freya to get behind the wheel of a van.

Gareth and Freya both don't spot Aaron sitting at the back. When the van is forced to come to a stop and Gareth gets out to check one of the tyres, Aaron tries to rescue Freya.

But it doesn't go to plan. A violent confrontation ends in Gareth horrifically beating Aaron and leaving him for dead, to Freya's shock.

Following what happened with Dean, David has a change of heart and decides to go to River Bend to see Aaron, with Amy Greenwood (Jacinta Stapleton) tagging along.

They're both shocked to see an unconscious and badly injured Aaron on the ground and rush to help.

Will Aaron be okay, and what will happen with Freya and Gareth?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, March 11 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Tuesday, March 29 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (12-03-2022)

----------


## Danners9

Might as well kill everyone off!

Just blow up the street and have it end. Then a post-credits scene showing it was all Gary the Pigeon's dream and Neighbours never existed.

----------

kaz21 (01-03-2022), lellygurl (02-03-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' David Tanaka faces new grudge as Dean and Aaron story continues
Aaron fights for his life at the hospital.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-aaron-grudge/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' David Tanaka is involved in a new grudge after the situation with his work friend Dean Covey escalates.

Things have been tense between David (Takaya Honda) and Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson), not helped by David's friendship with Dean (Travis Cotton). A suspicious and jealous Aaron disapproves of David spending so much time with Dean, believing his colleague has a crush on him.

Dean makes a move on David at the hospital, before David drives to River Bend to find his husband left for dead, having been brutally beaten up by Freya Wozniak's missing boyfriend Gareth Bateman.

In scenes airing next week, Aaron's fighting for his life at the hospital. When his condition takes a turn for the worse, he's prepped for emergency surgery and nobody knows if he'll come out alive.

David is terrified for Aaron, but he's also harbouring a secret relating to Gareth's death.

So David's not exactly thrilled when Dean suggests he tell Aaron the 'truth' about what happened between them.

David initially tries to let this go but is furious after Dean claims to Aaron that they kissed.

David had actually rejected Dean's advances, and when Dean tries to justify what he did by saying he was just trying to help, David decides to report him for inappropriate behaviour.

That leads to Dean holding a grudge against David...

Also next week, the Ramsay Street soap will see things getting steamy for Ned Willis and Harlow Robinson, while the secret identity of new character Kiri Hua Durant is revealed.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (07-03-2022), Ruffed_lemur (12-03-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' David Tanaka to face difficult questions over Gareth's death
Will the truth come out?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-gareth-death/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' David Tanaka struggles with the pressure, as questions are asked about Gareth Bateman's death in next week's UK scenes.

The River Bend getaway came to an end under dramatic circumstances, with Freya Wozniak's missing ex-boyfriend Gareth showing up with a gun. Gareth shot Levi Canning, took Freya hostage, and left Aaron Brennan for dead, before he suffered fatal injuries when the mini-bus crashed.

David and Freya chose not to treat him, and Gareth died moments later.

But since returning to Erinsborough, David has been weighed down by guilt ? and things don't get easier for him.

In upcoming scenes, Kyle Canning makes it clear that he disapproves of Freya after Levi's life was put in danger over her search for Gareth. And he's not the only one who doesn't want to see her around anymore.

Freya recently moved into Chloe Brennan's house at Number 24, but Chloe is uncomfortable being near Freya given what happened to her brother Aaron, who is still recovering at the hospital.

Kyle tries to convince Chloe to evict Freya.

Meanwhile, Freya prepares David for the coroner's questioning, hoping that he sticks to their story.

As David gets ready to speak with the coroner again, his conscience might result in the truth coming out.

Later, Gareth's ex-girlfriend Emma confronts David and Freya after reading the coroner's report. She's unhappy with what the report says, and accuses the pair of not doing enough to try and save Gareth.

Emma makes it clear that she holds David and Freya responsible for his death.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, March 21, Wednesday, March 23 and Thursday, March 24 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Thursday, April 7, Tuesday, April 12 and Wednesday, April 13 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (14-03-2022), Ruffed_lemur (14-03-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' David Tanaka to receive a threatening note after Gareth's death
But who's behind the message?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-death-threat/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours sees David Tanaka's nightmare continue in next week's UK episodes, as he receives a threatening note in the aftermath of Gareth Bateman's death.

Since the River Bend getaway, David (Takaya Honda) and Freya Wozniak (Phoebe Roberts) have been trying to hide the fact that they did not make any attempt to treat Gareth before he succumbed to his injuries.

David has been weighed down by guilt ever since, particularly as questions are being asked about what happened.

In upcoming scenes, things appear to be looking up for David. The coroner's report clears David and Freya, while Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson) is finally discharged from the hospital following the brutal attack he received at the hands of Gareth during the trip.

However, David later does have a moment of panic. While in a conversation with Freya about their actions, the pair are startled to find Dean Covey (Travis Cotton) walking behind them.

Was Dean listening in, and how much did he overhear?

The following day, there are signs that Freya and Levi Canning (Richie Morris) will get together, with the Gareth drama seemingly all resolved.

But there looks to be more drama to come. When David arrives for work, he comes across an anonymous and threatening note on his desk, reading: "I know what you did." Assuming this is related to Gareth's death, who could have left it?

Dean is one possibility. Not only does he appear to still hold a grudge against David after his advances were rejected, but he also works at the hospital. But he's not the only person who might be suspicious of David and Freya.

Gareth's ex-girlfriend Emma will be seen furiously confronting Freya this week after reading the coroner's report, believing that the pair could have done more to try and save Gareth.

Gareth was also involved with some seriously dodgy people when he died, so there may be others out there who are looking for the truth.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, March 31 and Friday, April 1 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Thursday, April 21 and Monday, April 25 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (21-03-2022), Ruffed_lemur (22-03-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours star Tim Kano reveals future of Leo and Montana storyline
"It's going to be an interesting journey."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ontana-future/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Tim Kano has spoken to Digital Spy about the future of Leo Tanaka's new storyline with Montana Marcel.

Friday's episode saw Leo's attempts to impress Montana result in a surprising outcome, as she offered him an indecent proposal.

Leo had been recruited by Terese Willis to win over Montana as part of the hotel's ongoing quest to host her fashion week.

Montana seemed charmed by Leo when he paid her a visit, but she made it clear that she'd only give Lassiters the contract if he agreed to head upstairs with her.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the story, Tim explained: "Leo's relationship with Montana is very complicated and layered. In the beginning, Leo is very intrigued by her, and he definitely feels like he's met his match.

"It's an interesting plotline when she does put her offer on the table of the indecent proposal. He is intrigued, scared, nervous and excited by her. All the titillating things that you'd want when you see someone you could visualise being your partner in crime."

Next week's episodes see Leo defy concerns from his loved ones by secretly pursuing Montana.

It seems that Leo sees this as an opportunity to move on following the tragic death of his on-off partner Britney Barnes in January.

Tim continued: "Leo has been in mourning for so long after Britney's death and looking after Abigail that this comes as quite a nice distraction for him.

"It starts as a casual fling, but he's really intrigued by Montana, her power and business prowess and of course her beauty. It definitely evolves."

However, asked whether Leo might regret getting involved with Montana, Tim replied: "Yes, definitely. Especially after the guilt he's faced with Britney's passing and with Abigail ? wanting to give her up and then taking her back.

"His daughter comes first, so when Montana starts to overstep those boundaries and takes control, they are red flags for Leo, and he tries to pull back.

"In the coming weeks, Leo has to explore this relationship with Montana and those lines are drawn as to whether this relationship is business or pleasure and if there's anything real behind the chemistry.

"Leo is being very optimistic and is excited by this new character. He's really wishing for the best and it's partly escapism from the situation he's been in. It's going to be an interesting journey for Leo."

Former Home and Away and Pretty Little Liars star Tammin Sursok has taken on the role of Montana for this storyline.

Discussing his new on-screen partner, Tim added: "She was incredible to work with and such a strong actor. She was a breath of fresh air because Leo has had such a tough time and it was nice to bring in a strong, charismatic actor for him to work against.

"The character of Montana is really similar to Leo in so many ways. I was really glad when I found out Tammin was attached. We had heaps of fun with it and she's so fun to work with. She's very comedic as well."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (26-03-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' David Tanaka to make accusation over threatening notes
David's paranoia grows after Gareth's death.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...atening-notes/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' David Tanaka will make a big accusation over the threatening notes he's been receiving in next week's UK episodes, as his guilt over Gareth Bateman's death continues to weigh on him.

David (Takaya Honda) and Freya Wozniak (Phoebe Roberts) are both desperately trying to hide their involvement in Gareth (Jack Pearson)'s death, as he lost his life following the carnage during the River Bend getaway.

Criminal Gareth's reign of terror came to a halt after Freya crashed the minibus he'd hijacked, sending him flying through the windscreen. Freya and David made the joint decision not to try to treat seriously injured Gareth, who then died due to his injuries

David has been wracked with guilt ever since, and his situation will become even worse when he receives an anonymous, threatening note on his desk at work. The letter simply reads: "I know what you did."

Next week, David's fears over the mystery note continue to grow and he seeks out Freya, sharing his worries that somebody is aware of what they did to Gareth.

Freya begrudgingly admits that she might have given Gareth's ex-girlfriend Emma reason to be suspicious, following Emma's accusations that the pair didn't do enough to save his life.

David is furious with Freya, particularly as she has been so concerned with the fact that he might slip up. Freya tries to convince David that he can trust her and that everything will work out, but David doesn't believe she's as trustworthy as she wants him to believe.

As the week goes on, David feels wracked with guilt over thoughts of what happened to Gareth. His upset then only grows when he receives another anonymous threatening note, and this time it mentions his family.

With David's paranoia building, and with nobody else to turn to, Freya decides that it's time to take action ? which is easier said than done when they're being confronted by a faceless threat.

A panicked David accosts his colleague and former friend Dean Covey (Travis Cotton), who he recently fell out with over Dean's attempts to make a move on him, suspecting he might be the mystery blackmailer due to Dean's grudge against him. However, Dean seems to know nothing about the situation.

Freya hits upon a new idea and decides to take David into the bush in search of the OPA.

David's husband, Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson), meanwhile, starts to notice David's paranoia as he recovers from his own River Bend injuries. As the pressure mounts, how long will David be able to keep his guilty secret hidden for?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 4, Thursday, April 7 and Friday, April 8 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Tuesday, April 26, Monday, May 2 and Tuesday, May 3 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (28-03-2022), Ruffed_lemur (03-04-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours star Tim Kano reveals new Paul Robinson scheme
"It's intimate for Leo, and he's keen to shield Montana from Paul's devious nature."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-tim-kano-leo/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Tim Kano, who plays Leo Tanaka on Neighbours, has divulged details about Paul Robinson's pending plot to once again put business before family.

Upcoming episodes will find Paul (Stefan Dennis) privy to Leo and Montana's tryst. But instead of addressing their moment of passion, the business tycoon will use what he's seen for his own benefit.

Speaking to Inside Soap about the scheme, Tim said Paul arrives at the vineyard and spies on the pair.

He explained, "At that point, Leo's attempting to end things with Montana, but it's while they reconcile that Paul sees them together [...] And he knows exactly what's going on."

Paul seizes the opportunity because he's "currently embroiled in a messy divorce with Terese," Tim added. "So he takes the chance to put Fashion Week in jeopardy ? even if it means exposing Leo and Montana in the process."

Using the situation to his advantage, Tim explained that Paul "takes what he's seen between Leo and Montana, and plans to use it against Terese ? which as ever is his main motivation!"

Tim also shared that his character attempts to protect Montana from Paul's machinations, because he develops "quite strong" feelings for her.

"It's intimate for Leo, and he's keen to shield Montana from Paul's devious nature," he added.

Unfortunately for Paul, his attempts to put business before family backfire as plans for Fashion Week push on.

Will Paul's accusations ultimately serve to draw Leo and Montana closer together, or tear them apart?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (03-04-2022), Ruffed_lemur (03-04-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Aaron Brennan to discover David Tanaka's guilty secret
Aaron is horrified to find out what David has been hiding.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...tanaka-secret/

Neighbours spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Neighbours' Aaron Brennan is set to find out what his husband David Tanaka has been hiding from him in upcoming scenes, as David's huge secret is finally exposed.

David (Takaya Honda) has been wracked with guilt ever since he and Freya Wozniak (Phoebe Roberts) decided not to try to treat a seriously injured Gareth Bateman (Jack Pearson) after the criminal's reign of terror at River Bend came to an end in an accident. Gareth later died from his injuries.

David's upset over the fallout from the incident has been made ten times worse by the fact that he has since been receiving anonymous, threatening notes from somebody who claims to know what he did and, despite David's accusations so far, he is still no closer to finding out who his blackmailer is.

In scenes to air next week in the UK and next month in Australia, Aaron (Matt Wilson) will discover one of the notes from David's mystery blackmailer and he demands an explanation as to what is going on.

David is forced to confess everything to his husband and Aaron is left reeling by the shock revelations, before heading off in search of Freya for answers.

Left alone, worried David fears that Aaron will never look at him in the same way again.

Thankfully, when Aaron returns, he assures David that he still loves him and that they will manage to get through this situation together.

However, later in the week, things aren't looking good for the couple as the blackmailer continues to demand cash, and the ransom deadline is fast approaching.

Aaron, David and Freya scrape together what they can but they are still dangerously short on the amount that is being demanded from them and the trio start to consider pawning off some of their most treasured items.

But it turns out that Freya has a mysterious option up her sleeve. She's very reluctant to use it, but desperate times call for desperate measures.

What will Freya suggest and will it be enough to save her and David from being further exposed?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 11 and Friday, April 15 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Wednesday, May 4 and Wednesday, May 11 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (05-04-2022)

----------


## Danners9

If only Aaron had a job...

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' David Tanaka makes a worrying decision over his future
Will he come out the other end of this ordeal?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...n-over-future/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

In the upcoming episode of Neighbours (at UK pace), David Tanaka (Takaya Honda)'s future and relationship will be on shaky ground as he faces the fallout of his involvement in Gareth Bateman's death.

The residents of Ramsay Street start tiptoeing around David following his and Freya Wozniak (Phoebe Roberts)'s recent confession to the police.

As part of his defense strategy for letting Gareth die, he is advised to highlight the post-traumatic stress brought on by the River Bend situation.

According to his lawyers, this could excuse both David and Freya for Gareth's death ? but it is still not clear whether or not being acquitted will be enough to save their jobs and keep them out of prison.

However, the stress and trauma of his predicament and the burden of the repercussions of his case's outcome overwhelm David to the point he becomes detached and distant to those trying to help him ? namely his lawyer.

His disengaged attitude gives rise to his husband Aaron Brennan's (Matt Wilson) worry, who up until now has tried his best to keep things positive.

Trying to make the situation better for the pair, he had previously arranged some work shifts for Freya at The Shed and even brought David to meet with hospital boss Clive Gibbons (Geoff Payne).

His efforts, however, seem to fall flat when David confides to him that he plans to accept the full force of the law, leaving Aaron terrified.

What will become of their family if David doesn't fight for himself? Will they need to go their separate ways?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 27 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Wednesday, May 25 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (19-04-2022), Ruffed_lemur (19-04-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours hints at David Tanaka catching out Corey in Harlow plot
But will he realise the truth too late?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ing-out-corey/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has revealed that David Tanaka will grow suspicious over Corey Smythe-Jones next week.

Corey is currently manipulating David's niece Harlow Robinson as part of a masterplan to lure her into the Restoration Order cult.

Harlow's mum Prue was part of the Order before she died, and the sinister organisation is now hell-bent on re-establishing the family link.

In next week's episodes on Channel 5, Harlow isn't her usual self as she seems lethargic and out of sorts.

This is because Corey has started secretly drugging Harlow, stepping up his evil attempts to control her behaviour.

To make matters worse, Harlow seems to be increasingly taken in by Corey's manipulation, unaware that he's not the friend he claims to be.

The main obstacle facing Corey is David, who starts to grow concerned about his influence over Harlow.

When Corey senses that David is onto him, he manipulates Harlow further and slyly turns her against her uncle.

With the help of the drugs that Corey is feeding her, Harlow grows even more alienated from her friends and family. However, David isn't prepared to let his suspicions go and keeps a close watch on the situation.

As David starts to snoop, Chloe Brennan also gets involved by looking into the recent incident at Fashion Week.

Harlow was recently humiliated when her fling with Ned Willis was publicly exposed during the Lassiters fashion show. A mystery "someone" arranged for incriminating pictures of Harlow and Ned to be projected onto her white dress during the event.

When Corey starts to fear that the walls are closing in, he takes Harlow away for what he claims is a "weekend trip".

In reality, Corey has sinister intentions for the holiday and Harlow may never see her family again.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, May 16, Tuesday, May 17 and Wednesday, May 18 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Tuesday, June 14 and Wednesday, June 15 on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (09-05-2022), Ruffed_lemur (09-05-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours confirms jail storyline for David Tanaka
He receives a tough punishment next week.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ka-jail-story/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has confirmed that David Tanaka will be heading to jail.

David receives the worrying news in next week's episodes, as he learns that he must be locked away ahead of his upcoming trial.

David is currently facing charges of medical manslaughter after letting Gareth Bateman die in the show's River Bend episodes.

Although David was initially resigned to the worst possible outcome, he later promised his husband Aaron that he'd fight the charges for the sake of their family.

Next week, David enjoys himself on holiday with Aaron and feels happier than he has done in ages.

Nicolette Stone joins the couple and baby Isla for their last night, and they all plan to take the boat out one last time before David needs to meet his bail check-in.

With David having such a good time, he appears to have forgotten that his sentencing is only a few days away.

Things go wrong when they get trapped at sea and David realises that he's in serious danger of missing his bail check-in.

Fortunately, Nicolette manages to find emergency fuel and they get back to shore.

David is initially let off with a warning from the police for being late, but events take a turn when he's taken in for questioning.

Police sergeant Andrew Rodwell breaks the bad news that David has been labelled a flight risk after his mistake, so he must be held in prison on remand until the trial.

David's father Paul Robinson is furious and makes threats towards Andrew, but there's nothing he can do to change the situation.

How will David cope behind bars?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (13-06-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours lines up terrible danger for David Tanaka in prison storyline
He becomes a target at the jail.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...tanaka-danger/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has confirmed that David Tanaka will find himself in danger after being sent to prison.

David is currently awaiting trial on a charge of medical manslaughter after letting Gareth Bateman die earlier this year.

While it was originally agreed that David could have his freedom ahead of his court appearances, upcoming episodes see the situation change after an unfortunate mishap.

David misses his scheduled bail check-in after getting stranded at sea while on holiday with his husband Aaron.

The authorities later decide that David could be a flight risk, so they insist that he needs to be locked away ahead of the trial.

In next week's episodes, a second update makes things even worse for David.

David and his family have been expecting him to be held at a remand centre. Instead, David is told that he'll be kept at a maximum security prison until his sentencing.

The Erinsborough doctor is left terrified in prison and he wonders how he'll cope as his father Paul Robinson urges him to adapt to survive.

The worst happens when David meets a fellow inmate and receives a threat to his safety.

Back on the Street, David's loved ones fight to get him out of the maximum security prison.

Paul finds out that one of his old foes ? gang leader Holden Brice ? is at the same jail and pays him to protect David.

The ruthless businessman hopes this plan will work out, but terrible news later reaches him over what has happened to David in prison.

Although everyone is horrified by the latest news, despondency sets in for David's supporters as they realise that they can't help him.

Just when they're all giving up hope, Gareth's grieving girlfriend Emma approaches Freya Wozniak with a tempting offer to secure David's safety in prison.

Will Freya accept it?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (20-06-2022), Ruffed_lemur (21-06-2022)

----------

